# Post pics of your computer rigs here.



## Mr Do

Lets see some pics of fellow headfiers computer rigs. When mine is complete i will post a pic. .

 Do!


----------



## saturnine

Specs:
 Asus M2N32-SLI Deluxe
 4200 X2 AM2 @ 2.7ghz, stock voltage (lowest fan speed, almost silent)
 2gb Corsair 6400c4 DDR2
 Seasonic S12 600W Power Supply
 EVGA 7900GTX (purchased shortly before 7950GTX was announced, DOH!)
 74gb WD Raptor, 160mb Seagate, 300mb WD
 X-Fi Fatality
 ATI Elite TV Tuner
 Plextor 712SA
 Modded Thermaltake Tsunami case (sound dampening foam, 150mm EBM exhaust fan (retails for $80 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), fan grills cut out, etc)
 Windows XP x64 (has been running flawlessly, 'cept for some iTunes issues)


----------



## NiceCans

Lian Li PC60 aluminum case
 Asus A8n-E motherboard
 AMD 64 3200+


----------



## Advil

Nothing special at all.


----------



## NiceCans

oh c'mon, we wanna to see *GUTS*


----------



## Roasty

this was taken well over a year and a half ago.. its undergone an overhaul of hardware since, but i think it looked its best at the time i took these pics. havent been into modding for a long time now sadly, its pretty time consuming.


----------



## soloz2

You shouldn't have started this thread... now I'll just have to post some pics!













































































 alright, that's probably enough. the first several pics were taken some time after I set it up and the blue uv water dye kinda didn't show up as well... I haven't gotten around to fixing that.

 specs:
 case - custom modded CM Stacker 

 cooling - custom water cooling
 Black Ice GTS 360 rad
 3x panaflo fans on rad
 swiftech mcp655 pump
 swiftech apogee cpu block
 dd maze 4 gpu block
 masterkleer tubing
 3x Yate Loon 120mm fans
 custom fan controllers

 internals -
 DFI NF4 Expert mobo
 AMD Opteron 165 @2.8Ghz 24/7 (3Ghz stable)
 2gb g.skill HZ DDR500
 Asus 7900GT TOP @700/1650
 SB Xtreme Music sound card
 2x WD Raptor 74gb 16mb cache hdds in RAID 0
 WD 250gb SATA hdd
 Sony DVD-ROM
 Plextor DVD burner
 PC Power & Cooling Silencer 610 psu


----------



## saturnine

Nice Stacker soloz2!

 I've updated my post


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *saturnine* 
_Nice Stacker soloz2!

 I've updated my post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 ty, I did all the work myself. that's a good psu you've got there! I had a Seasonic S12-600 before I got my PC Power & Cooling


----------



## AgentVX

@ saturnine - Zalman 9500 AM2! Nice. Sexiest looking cooler, ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have the "poor man's Stacker" and the same chipset cooler as soloz2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 Specs:

 AMD Opteron 146 @ 2.9GHz, 1.45V - Thermalright SI-120 heatsink
 DFI nF4 Ultra-D
 1GB OCZ Value VX RAM
 HIS Radeon X1800GTO 256MB (modded to XL, 612/612 clocks) - Zalman VF900 cooler
 Seagate 7200.9 200GB SATAII
 BenQ DW1640
 Enermax 535W PSU
 Cooler Master Centurion 530 case and Aerogate II fan controller
 Audio: Chaintech AV-710 feeding a PA2V2


----------



## kin0kin




----------



## Iron_Dreamer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
_ty, I did all the work myself. that's a good psu you've got there! I had a Seasonic S12-600 before I got my PC Power & Cooling_

 

How quiet do you find your new PSU to be? I am thinking about putting the same Silencer 610 into an uber workstation I will be building soon for a client, but I am not too keen on the loudness of past PCPnC supplies. If it is pretty quite, and still has the great quality they are know for, it will be fabulous. The only time I had a problem with one of their supplies (Turbo-Cool 510 died after about 2 years of service) they overnighted me a brand new upgraded model, after only one short email to their service dept. Talk about service!


----------



## Advil

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NiceCans* 
_oh c'mon, we wanna to see *GUTS*



_

 

Ah, I thought you just meant the sound stuff haha.

 I'll get to that when I get my camera back.... and dust my computer off. hahah.


----------



## Paper Astronaut

My setup is pretty much a budget throw together. I also didnt want to spend the cash and get a PCI-E video card since I had the X800XL left over from my old setup. The board is an ASRock 939Dual-SATA2 that supports both AGP and PCI-E x16. 

 Lian Li PC60
 ASRock 939Dual-SATA2
 X2 3800+ @ 250 x 10 1.4V on stock cooling
 2x512MB Kingston Hyper X PC3200
 2x256MB Kingston Value RAM PC3200
 16x Samsung DVD writer
 52x Lite-On CD writer
 ATi X800XL AGP
 ePower 550W
 SB X-Fi Xtreme Music

 (Not pictured)
 Entech Number Cruncher 203.2
 Onkyo TX-8511
 2x Pioneer HF-31 Bookshelves
 2x Pioneer CS-77
 Sennheiser PX200 (need something better)
 LG Flatron L204WT 20.1" Widescreen


----------



## aznsensazian

Again, nothing special here either, but it serves its purpose.


----------



## SK138

It's a standard PowerMac G5...


----------



## Fitz

My toy. I spent all my money on the hardware so I couldn't afford pretty cables.


----------



## TBSN

Fitz,
 Is that a crossfire setup? What are those black things between the cards, are they extra fans or something?

 aaaahhhhhh, this topic is making me reconsider building a pc....


----------



## Fitz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TBSN* 
_Fitz,
 Is that a crossfire setup? What are those black things between the cards, are they extra fans or something?

 aaaahhhhhh, this topic is making me reconsider building a pc...._

 

SLI actually. And those're the heatsinks + fans for each card I added on to replace the stock ones. They keep them plenty cool, but don't make more than a whisper.


----------



## Sycraft

I have my take on my setup in my sig.






 However in all seriousness, there's nothing to see. I am not a person who does flash in any aspect of my life. My computer is contained in an Antec P180B case. It just looks like a large black monolith next to my desk with a single light on the front.


----------



## MrFaust

Simple setup as I don't have a huge desktop anymore






 Dell e1705
 upgraded the video card from a geforce 7800 256mb to geforce 7900 GT 512mb
 upgraded ram to 2gb of 667mhz
 Audio out through Edirol UA-25 now
 not picture but newly added...
 Infrant ReadyNAS NV with 4x500gb SATA hdds = 1.36tb storage in Raid 5 mode
 with 1gb ram upgrade for media storage as well at 2x 300gb usb hdds

 will update picture tomorrow.


----------



## skudmunky

Saturnine, I have the same case and heatsink as you. My case is far less modded, but my mod definitely stands out a bit more.

 The Desktop





 The case (that's a 15" Cold Cathode in the front 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )





 And the guts - every single wire is routed behind the motherboard tray, the only cable not hidden is the mobo power cable.





 Specs!

 CPU: AMD Athlon 64 3000+ Venice @ 2.6 ghz with 1.55 volts
 GPU: EVGA Geforce 6800GS 256mb @ 510 / 1170
 Sound: Creative Labs X-Fi Xtreme Music
 Motherboard: Chaintech VNF4
 Ram: Corsair Value Ram 2x512mb
 Hard Drives: 40 and 80 gig Western Digital PATA, 320 gig Seagate SATA, and a 250 gig WD sata is being RMA'd
 Drives: Memorex DVD +/- RW / CDRW

 Case is the Thermaltake Tsunami, Fans are by Yate Loon, Coolermaster, and Evercool, heatsink is the Zalman 9500 AM2, keeps my CPU at 21-25c idle depending on the room temp. I've never topped 35c under full load.

 On the desk is a Saitek Gamer's Keyboard, Logitech G5 laser mouse, Ratpadz GS mousepad, 19" Trinitron CRT, Creative Inspire 5.1 speakers, Saitek joystick/throttle, and my modded Xbox controller.


----------



## flecom

i need to take some pics of my tower but here are my monitors


----------



## skudmunky

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flecom* 
_i need to take some pics of my tower but here are my monitors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://flecom.fragmachines.com/head-fi/IMG_0157.jpg_

 

why even have the upper monitors when you just use them to hold headphones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hey Saturnine, while looking at your computer it looks like you have possibly a fan controller in the 5.25" bay? I'm looking into buying a fan controller, but Don't want to buy one and find out it sticks out to far for the front door.


----------



## flecom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skudmunky* 
_why even have the upper monitors when you just use them to hold headphones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hey Saturnine, while looking at your computer it looks like you have possibly a fan controller in the 5.25" bay? I'm looking into buying a fan controller, but Don't want to buy one and find out it sticks out to far for the front door._

 

na that was just for the post your ghetto headphone stand thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this is what they normally look like


----------



## smartins

Here's mine:


----------



## saturnine

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skudmunky* 
_Hey Saturnine, while looking at your computer it looks like you have possibly a fan controller in the 5.25" bay? I'm looking into buying a fan controller, but Don't want to buy one and find out it sticks out to far for the front door._

 

Nope, that's the X-Fi drive bay. And the volume knobs stick out a bit too far for the door to close 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't know of any fan controllers that would fit right, unless you can find one with recessed controls...


----------



## Jahn

Crappy Dell Desktop intentionally stashed under the table


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

Mine is a simple build, DFI Lanparty Mobo, Athlon 64 (socket939), 1Gb of Corsair XMS ram, EMU0404, Western Digital WD3200KS. I am probably the only person running a non overclocked Lanparty.


----------



## uzziah

soloz2 says: all your 56k are belong to us


----------



## uzziah

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flecom* 
_na that was just for the post your ghetto headphone stand thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 this is what they normally look like




_

 


 now that's mad science.....but WHY?


----------



## droopy1592

I pasted my actual desktop back on the monitor because I couldn't get enough light in the room to negate the need for a flash.


 Sorry I'm a vampire and I like natural light, if any at all.

 It's just a:


 Shuttle XPC SN95G5v3 | Athlon64 X2 3800+ | Samsung 250GB Spinpoint X 2 RAID | 160GB Firewire Samsung | Passively cooled 9600 Pro 256MB | 2GB Corsair XMS RAM | NEC ND-3520a | Creative X-Fi | Grado Reference Series 2 Headphones | Grado RS-325 Headphones | Harmon Kardon HK695 | PS adda fan mod & Zalman ZM-NB47J to silence fan noise | Logitech DiNovo Bluetooth KB and mouse (one that has a working spacebar!) | Dell 20" (the old school one) |

 It's nothing special but it sounds great and does everything I need it to do, including play warcraft/starcraft... I'm not a big game player.


----------



## Gizmo90




----------



## ilovesocks

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SK138* 
_It's a standard PowerMac G5...



_

 

Holy smokes, is that really what the inside of a G5 looks like??

 EDIT: Here's my little gaming toaster:
















 Specs:




 I cut the hole for the fan m'self! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 If you want the whole story on the modding: go.


----------



## awptickes

Since I mostly read and post to Head-Fi from work, I'll post my office. Too bad I haven't gotten my new computer yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Supposed to be getting a Mac Pro any day now.





 Edit: I hope my boss isn't on Head-Fi.


----------



## awptickes

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ilovesocks* 
_Holy smokes, is that really what the inside of a G5 looks like??_

 

Yeah, just minus the ccfls. Pretty eh?


----------



## undeRdEFonE

My computer's specs are in my sig so i suppose i'll just post an overall view of the system


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Iron_Dreamer* 
_How quiet do you find your new PSU to be? I am thinking about putting the same Silencer 610 into an uber workstation I will be building soon for a client, but I am not too keen on the loudness of past PCPnC supplies. If it is pretty quite, and still has the great quality they are know for, it will be fabulous. The only time I had a problem with one of their supplies (Turbo-Cool 510 died after about 2 years of service) they overnighted me a brand new upgraded model, after only one short email to their service dept. Talk about service!_

 


 the silencer 610 is slightly louder then my old seasonic s12-600. when I got the pc power & cooling I jumped both of them outside my case and set them side by side. once I got the silencer 610 in my case I could still tell it was louder, but after a little while I didn't notice it anymore 
 check out this thread for more information on why I got the silencer and some side by side pics
http://www.overclock.net/power-suppl...different.html


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *uzziah* 
_soloz2 says: all your 56k are belong to us_

 

I gave a link to another thread w/ more big pictures... but you don't have to click on it if your 56k isn't up to the challenge


----------



## kugino

minimalist compared to most pics around here, but here's my laptop rig:


----------



## soloz2

I like your micro stack


----------



## Iron_Dreamer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
_the silencer 610 is slightly louder then my old seasonic s12-600. when I got the pc power & cooling I jumped both of them outside my case and set them side by side. once I got the silencer 610 in my case I could still tell it was louder, but after a little while I didn't notice it anymore 
 check out this thread for more information on why I got the silencer and some side by side pics
http://www.overclock.net/power-suppl...different.html_

 

Thanks for the info. I think I will go with the Seasonic, if only because I'd rather not take the risk of building someone else's system too loud. If it was my own, I could just play around with it, put in a different fan, etc.


----------



## krmathis

Just a 15" PowerBook G4, as shown in this picture:


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Iron_Dreamer* 
_Thanks for the info. I think I will go with the Seasonic, if only because I'd rather not take the risk of building someone else's system too loud. If it was my own, I could just play around with it, put in a different fan, etc._

 


 no problem, I can let you know about the Silencer 750 as well. Last night I ordered parts to build a rig for a friend that will consist of:

 Core 2 Duo E6700
 Asus P5W Deluxe wifi
 evga 7900GT (only has to get to 2nd gen DX10)
 X-fi Xtreme Music
 2x Seagate 7200.10 320gb hdd
 Haupauge TV tuner
 Sony DVD-ROM
 NEC 18x DVD burner
 Silencer 750
 TT Armor
 Scythe Infinity cpu cooler
 Zalman vf900 gpu cooler


----------



## hYdrociTy

Like jahn, my less than adequate tower is hidden to the right!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 The peecee to teh right: 30 dollar case, xp3200+,aero 7+hsf, 1.25gb, 80gb, cdROM!!, x800pro, audiophile192pci...thats it..

 The kia mac (pics later): 2xOverclocked 867@1083MHz G4, 1.5gb, 80+80gb, combodrive, audiophile2492, antec super cyclone dual pci blower fan(vacuumcleaner)


----------



## pelayostyle




----------



## $qwuzzy

hey pelayostyle - is that a belkin pureAV there?

 what do you think about it?


----------



## pelayostyle

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *$qwuzzy* 
_hey pelayostyle - is that a belkin pureAV there?

 what do you think about it?_

 

Hi,
 Yes its the PF30 model. Sorry i cant really comment on it too much since I had it b4 I bought all my headphone audio gear so ive never heard my setup without it.


----------



## Orestes

antec sonata 2
 core 2 duo e6300 @ 2.8ghz
 asus p5w dh deluxe
 2gb ddr2-5300 @ 800mhz
 ati x1900xtx
 xfi platinum
 320gb sata hd (prim)
 250gb sata hd (sec)
 16x dvd-writer
 klipsch ifi
 westinghouse 22" widescreen lcd
 ms natural keyboard 4000
 ms intellimouse explorer 3.0


----------



## MrSlacker

Here is my baby


----------



## TBSN

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
 holy ****, are you joking me?


----------



## skudmunky

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TBSN* 
_^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
 holy ****, are you joking me?_

 


 no he's not.

 it's a classy mod ain't it


----------



## MrSlacker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TBSN* 
_^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
 holy ****, are you joking me?_

 

I'll take that as a compliment lol
 Here is the work log http://www.boxgods.com/dept/modding/...Article&ID=197


----------



## jpopfan

My current "portable" rig:

 Sony VAIO UX50
 Windows XP Tablet PC Edition
 foobar2000 v0.9.4.1
 Built-in Realtek HD Audio Codec
 Kernel Streaming with 96KHz Resampling
 AKG K-81DJ Headphones


----------



## mADmAN

this is how my rig used to look like during my UV craze.... took me over a year to complete due to time constraints...am very proud of it. first 3 pix quality are like sh!t...taken with a very old camera.










 the case in the light....top blowhole window has fangs!!!





 the case it was in... HEC 6919. big and heavy...but really good.





 this is how the case looks like now. changed the case to an Aluminium Case..its an OEM of the Lian Li PC-007B and did some changes with the UV





 yeah,,,my front intake is dusty....got alot of dust in my room. and thats only with the pc being on 24 hours a day for less than 7 days 










 ~ A64 2800+ s754 (XP-120 w/ Delta FFB) ~ DFI LanParty NF3 250Gb ~ 2 x 512MB KVR ~ Asus V9999/TD 6800 (Zalman Fatal1ty FS-V7) ~
 ~ WD 320GB SATA HDD ~ Seagate 80GB SATA HDD ~ Samsung DVDROM & NEC ND-4551A DVDRW ~ Cooler Master 450-ACLX PSU ~
 ~ Logitech Black Internet Keyboard & MX 500 Mouse ~ 17" Xerus Black CRT Monitor ~
 ~ Creative Audigy 4 ~ PC-7 Plus Black Case ~ Edifier R501 MKII 5.1 ~


----------



## ZenFountain

will be getting a new desk n' stuff shortly, as is my totally unshielded computer is wrecking everything.


----------



## Vertigo

Old pictures

 Asus M2N-SLI Deluxe, Athlon X2 4600+ Socket AM2 Cooled by a Thermalright XP-120 with 120mm Nexus Fan, 2GB DDR2-800, Geforce 7800GT Cooled by Zalman VF900-cu, all case fans are also soft mounted with zip-ties/washers.




 (Ram was installed wrong)
 --

 My wiring could be better..


----------



## daos

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrSlacker* 
_Here is my baby













_

 


 Bro, nice mod but a little bit on the OCD side.


----------



## james__bean

These pics are kinda old. My computer is still the same but my desk layout has changed since these photos. Too lazy to take any other ones though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





















 Opteron 148 @ 2.9 Ghz 
 GSkill 2GBHZ 3-4-4-8 @ 263 Mhz
 X1800XT w/ DD-Tyee @ 745/855
 DFI NF4 Ultra-D 
 Wester Digital 74GB Raptor (and several other drives)
 X-FI XM
 Seasonic S12 600W
 Silverstone Nimiz TJ03 Case


----------



## TBSN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrSlacker* 
_I'll take that as a compliment lol_

 

Yeah, it's so over the top it's awesume. That thing looks like it is just _meant_ to play Oblivion, lol.


----------



## MrSlacker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *daos* 
_Bro, nice mod but a little bit on the OCD side. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

What do you mean?

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TBSN* 
_Yeah, it's so over the top it's awesume. That thing looks like it is just meant to play Oblivion, lol._

 

Funny thing you say that because I did that mod while I was playing Oblivion every day... However, the game had NO influence on it at all


----------



## SK138

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ilovesocks* 
_Holy smokes, is that really what the inside of a G5 looks like??_

 

Yup...that's how dual G5, liquid cooled, 2 terabyte HD, and 4gigs of RAM look like


----------



## skudmunky

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SK138* 
_Yup...that's how dual G5, liquid cooled, 2 terabyte HD, and 4gigs of RAM look like
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [IM]http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/9232/1mg1555no4.jpg[/IMG]_

 

What about the GPU?


----------



## MrSlacker

Holy crap! How much did that thing run you?


----------



## pheonix991

MrSlacker: I remember when you put that on eocf!!! It was great!

 Here is my rig. The p2 with isa soundcard!!! My A900's sound great on it!!!



 Jk, I'm going to make this my media server. It is going to run a raid 1 w/ 2 320gig seagate hdd's.

 Here is my main rig.



 Full stats:
 3.0c @ 3.45ghz
 Abit IS7-E2
 G. skill HZ ddr 3-4-4-8 @ 227mhz
 Entermax Whisper II 480watt(pretty sure that is the wattage)
 NEC 3550A
 no name old cd-rom
 Seagate 160gig sata hdd
 WD 80gig ide hdd
 EVGA 6800gsco 425mhz/1.16ghz 12/6 unlocked with Acecelero x1
 Audigy ZS2 plat.
 Linksys wireless card
 17" lcd
 Razer Copperhead mouse


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SK138* 
_Yup...that's how dual G5, liquid cooled, 2 terabyte HD, and 4gigs of RAM look like
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 


 one of my friends has a G5 and that's not how his looks


----------



## bperboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SK138* 
_



_

 

DAMN! SEXY! I'm gunning for the Macbook pro this christmas, but that is one hot computer!


----------



## SK138

I changed the graphics board with Radeon 9800 Pro Mac Special Edition. I don't play any games...just 2D photo graphics...it's an overkill
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skudmunky* 
_What about the GPU?_


----------



## SK138

I just added $10 blue lights...other than that...it's 100% stock form. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
_one of my friends has a G5 and that's not how his looks_


----------



## soloz2

I see...


 9800... that's ancient!

 the worst gfx card I have in my house is in my HTPC and that's a 6600GT!


----------



## pheonix991

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
_I see...


 9800... that's ancient!

 the worst gfx card I have in my house is in my HTPC and that's a 6600GT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I win, integrated.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pheonix991* 
_I win, integrated._

 


 LOL


----------



## Fitz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pheonix991* 
_I win, integrated._

 

I've got a Trident 9440 sitting on my desk right now, with the GPU dated 1994. I win.


----------



## pheonix991

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fitz* 
_I've got a Trident 9440 sitting on my desk right now, with the GPU dated 1994. I win. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You got me, the oldest I have is a trident, but, it is the chipset on an old k6-2 that I need to throw out kuz I screwed up the mobo...

 And what is up with the G5 whoring? It is just a g5... Pc's are way cooler(well, at least desktops).


----------



## Fitz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pheonix991* 
_You got me, the oldest I have is a trident, but, it is the chipset on an old k6-2 that I need to throw out kuz I screwed up the mobo...

 And what is up with the G5 whoring? It is just a g5... Pc's are way cooler(well, at least desktops)._

 

The poor computer... the K6-2 500 was in my main PC for the longest time. I think it's running as a server for one of my projects now...


----------



## pheonix991

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fitz* 
_The poor computer... the K6-2 500 was in my main PC for the longest time. I think it's running as a server for one of my projects now..._

 

Yeah, I'm going to convert that p2(350MHZ FTW!!!) I posted into a 320gig raid 1 media server.


----------



## Fitz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pheonix991* 
_Yeah, I'm going to convert that p2(350MHZ FTW!!!) I posted into a 320gig raid 1 media server._

 

Sounds like fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I wish I could scrape together the money needed to build my new fileserver and eventually add a front-end PC for it to the TV & stereo.


----------



## pheonix991

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fitz* 
_Sounds like fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish I could scrape together the money needed to build my new fileserver and eventually add a front-end PC for it to the TV & stereo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

It really doesn't cost too much. You could easily do it for $250. At least that is what it is costing me. 2 hdd's, and a raid card. Just use some old p2, put at least 64mb of ram in there, run linux(no gui) and be on your way.


----------



## Fitz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pheonix991* 
_It really doesn't cost too much. You could easily do it for $250. At least that is what it is costing me. 2 hdd's, and a raid card. Just use some old p2, put at least 64mb of ram in there, run linux(no gui) and be on your way._

 

I know exactly what it costs. $250 wouldn't even cover a fraction of just the harddrives I'd need for mine.


----------



## pheonix991

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fitz* 
_I know exactly what it costs. $250 wouldn't even cover a fraction of just the harddrives I'd need for mine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

HAhahaa, nice. You could always look on ebay for some lots of hdd's.


----------



## soloz2

watch woot.com for hdds. I got 2 250gb SATA WD 16mb cache drives for $115 shipped not long ago


----------



## pheonix991

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
_watch woot.com for hdds. I got 2 250gb SATA WD 16mb cache drives for $115 shipped not long ago_

 

Nice find, I put it on my rss feed.


----------



## werdwerdus

err, umm, newegg.com 320GB seagate barracuda (perpendicular recording = FAST!) 94.99 shipped


----------



## pheonix991

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *werdwerdus* 
_err, umm, newegg.com 320GB seagate barracuda (perpendicular recording = FAST!) 94.99 shipped_

 

Those are the ones I'm getting.....(if you were talking to me)


----------



## werdwerdus

yeah, they are fast and large and cheap lol


----------



## werdwerdus

I'll get some pics of my leet rig probably over Thanksgiving break, or when my roommate gets batteries for his camera (whichever comes first lol).


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *werdwerdus* 
_err, umm, newegg.com 320GB seagate barracuda (perpendicular recording = FAST!) 94.99 shipped_

 


 yeah, those are good drives at a great price... but I don't see why you think a single 320gb drive priced at $95 is better then 2 250gb drives for $20 more


----------



## laxx

yea, pretty simple.


----------



## Electro Point

Pssshh...


----------



## acidboy84

Well here's mine, still saving for a better amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 Nothing fancy here.


----------



## jim3535

An almost current view of my setup. The speakers are gone now (used with TV).


----------



## acidboy84

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jim3535* 
_An almost current view of my setup. The speakers are gone now (used with TV).


_

 

OMG! The wires below could really catch fire


----------



## sabulatodd

http://homepage.mac.com/sabulatodd/PhotoAlbum86.html


----------



## pheonix991

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sabulatodd* 
_c_

 

LIES!!! I DON'T BELIEVE IT!


----------



## Advil

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jim3535* 
_An almost current view of my setup. The speakers are gone now (used with TV).


_

 

Haha look at those wires! I personally have a phobia of electrical outlets after getting severely electrocuted in 7th grade. If you click my "Computer Rig" link in my sig, you'll see that I Have a board blocking my wires from making contact with my feet out of fear 


 Don't even get me started on lightning! hahaha


----------



## HiJon89

As you can probably tell I was into extreme computing before audio 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 [size=x-small]
DFI SLI-DR eXpert BIOS: 04/06/06
 DFI Ultra-D BIOS: 704-2BT
Opteron 165 0610DPMW @ 2.9Ghz
Opteron 144 0602GPAW @ 3.15Ghz
 2GB OCZ UCCC
 7900GTX V-Modded @ 775/900
 OCZ 520W 
 Water-Cooling Loop: Iwaki MD-20RLT Pump -> Black Ice Pro 3 Radiator -> Swiftech Storm CPU Block -> Swiftech MCW60 GPU Block
3DMark05: 12308 3DMark03: 25820 3DMark2001: 34594[/size]


----------



## Iron_Dreamer

Here's my current computer guts, my last major rebuild was in October 2004, with a few little tweaks since then:






 The main components:
 mobile Athlon 64 3200+ clawhammer (2.4GHz max OC at 1.55v), cooled by Thermalright SLK-948U w/Panaflo 92MM
 DFI LanParty NF3 250GB, 1GB Patriot PC3200
 Seasonic Super Silencer 460W w/fan swap
 Seagate 7200.7 200GB and 7200.8 400GB
 Plextor 1610A (in use since 2001) and BenQ DVD-RW
 Lian-Li PC6077 with fan swaps, acoustipack, and HDD suspension mods
 Matrox P650, MSI Dual Net, and RME Digi PAD cards


----------



## JeffL

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jpopfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 My current "portable" rig:

 Sony VAIO UX50
 Windows XP Tablet PC Edition
 foobar2000 v0.9.4.1
 Built-in Realtek HD Audio Codec
 Kernel Streaming with 96KHz Resampling
 AKG K-81DJ Headphones_

 

Now _that_ is freakin' sweet


----------



## cvince

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZenFountain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_










 will be getting a new desk n' stuff shortly, as is my totally unshielded computer is wrecking everything._

 

how do you turn it on??


----------



## ShadowVlican

my first HDR image.... lol


----------



## organicabstract

nothing special:


----------



## skudmunky

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ShadowVlican* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_my first HDR image.... lol

http://img167.imageshack.us/img167/1108/img005567jz7.jpg[/IM][/url]
 [url=http://img167.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img005567jz7.jpg][IMG]http://img167.imageshack.us/img167/1108/img005567jz7.th.jpg[/IM][/url][/i]
 [/td] [/tr] [/table]


Looks pretty hot. I've got that same mouse (looks like a g5 to me at least) and a saitek keyboard. Lovem both. 

 What are your PC specs guys, pics are nice but I want to see specs [img]http://www.head-fi.org/forums/images/smilies/http://hfimage.head-fi.org/smilies/tongue.gif_


----------



## flecom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skudmunky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looks pretty hot. I've got that same mouse (looks like a g5 to me at least) and a saitek keyboard. Lovem both. 

 What are your PC specs guys, pics are nice but I want to see specs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

mine is a dual opteron 248 on an iWill DK8N motherboard... geforce 7800GS... dual 73gb seagate 15k.3 U320 cheetahs and a 200gb seagate barracuda... 4gb corsair ecc ddr... nec dvd burner... 550w antec EPS powersupply... some other goodies... i need to redo my computer soon... need moar powar


----------



## skudmunky

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flecom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_mine is a dual opteron 248 on an iWill DK8N motherboard... geforce 7800GS... dual 73gb seagate 15k.3 U320 cheetahs and a 200gb seagate barracuda... 4gb corsair ecc ddr... nec dvd burner... 550w antec EPS powersupply... some other goodies... i need to redo my computer soon... need moar powar_

 

not bad at all. I'll gladly take it off your hands if you upgrade to 4x4


----------



## ShadowVlican

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skudmunky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looks pretty hot. I've got that same mouse (looks like a g5 to me at least) and a saitek keyboard. Lovem both. 

 What are your PC specs guys, pics are nice but I want to see specs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

it's uber modded/OCed/tweaked...... but basically here's my setup:

 AMD Athlon64 3800+ X2 (have it running at 2.5GHz)
 Asus A8N-E - passive modded
 2x1024MB OCZ Platinum XTC <blablablabla> DDR400 2-2-2-5
 MSI GeForce 7300GT passive
 AV710 flashed prodigy 7.1
 Highpoint RocketRAID 2320 with 5x 320GB seagate .10s in RAID5
 (music storage.. lots.. of.... music..)

 balbalbalbla... there u go


----------



## flecom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skudmunky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_not bad at all. I'll gladly take it off your hands if you upgrade to 4x4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I have been spending money upgrading all of my folding boxes and media servers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a peek :


----------



## Patu

On top of the desk:







 Under the desk:


----------



## Mr Do

I posted this in another thread so here it is once again.






 Later.
 Do!


----------



## ShadowVlican

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flecom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have been spending money upgrading all of my folding boxes and media servers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a peek :
 http://flecom.fragmachines.com/%5bh%5d/IMG_0195.jpg[/im][/i]
 [/td] [/tr] [/table]


holy sh!t you have rackmount in your house [img]http://www.head-fi.org/forums/images/smilies/http://hfimage.head-fi.org/smilies/eek.gif dayum!!_


----------



## Iron_Dreamer

How do you like that screen, Patu? I've got the same one, and I dig the heck out of it. I actually bought it a week after I bought a Samsung 215TW (fortunately from Costco), mostly because I got a great deal on the LG at Circuit City ($269). I figured it would be a good bargain, but I was shocked to discover that it had a much better picture than the Samsung, so it became an easy decision of which to keep.


----------



## nineohtoo

Here's my setup

 Athlon 3500+, 2.2ghz, 1gb RAM, 200GB Seagate HDD, 300GB Seagate HDD, ATI x300se 256mb, ATI HDTV Wonder, Creative Audigy 4. 

 Audio setup should be in my sig. Monitor is a Samsung HLS5063, Samsung DVD player is only for redbook though, I use PowerDVD to play my movies. Much sharper than the DVI or component output from the DVD player.


----------



## Patu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Iron_Dreamer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How do you like that screen, Patu? I've got the same one, and I dig the heck out of it. I actually bought it a week after I bought a Samsung 215TW (fortunately from Costco), mostly because I got a great deal on the LG at Circuit City ($269). I figured it would be a good bargain, but I was shocked to discover that it had a much better picture than the Samsung, so it became an easy decision of which to keep._

 

$269 for this screen? I paid EUR330 which makes over $400 and it still has absolutely the best price/performance ratio here in Finland. 

 I like it very much. Difference to my old monitor (LG 1915S 19" 4:3) is huge. Contrast is so much better and image much sharper. And now when I've got used to the widescreen, I can't let it go. It's just great that you can keep two word documents opened side by side or browse pdf-files like a book (and many other things).


----------



## jmmtn4aj

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flecom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have been spending money upgrading all of my folding boxes and media servers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a peek :



_

 

SGI still exists?!


----------



## flecom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jmmtn4aj* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_SGI still exists?!_

 

LOL!

 yes, amazingly they sure do... 

 I got them all second hand, I got the 4 4U cases were brand new never used SGI cluster server cases, and the 4 2U SGI 1200 servers were dual PIII 700's that i got for cheap ripped that out and now the 4 SGI 1200's got this in them...






 each one got an MSI 945G motherboard, a dual core P4 3ghz cpu w/2U heatsink... 2x 512mb DDR2 dimms... and an 80gb raptor






 thats all i have gotten up so far, i have 4 of the 2U machines and 4 of the 4U machines... the 2U machines are for network services (active directory, exchange, IIS, etc) and the 4U machines are file/media servers (one is audio, one is video, and the other two are plain file servers)


----------



## .excel

That freakin front panel audio cable gets on my nerves...

 AMD 64 X2 3800+ AM2 (stock for now)
 ECS nForce4M-A V3.0 (big mistake here...)
 G.Skill DDR2667 PC5400
 BFG Tech 7300GS (mistake also...)
 WD 120GB SATA 3.0 GB/s
 Enermax Liberty 400W
 Artic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro (proc's at 25 C, I'm happy =) )

 All in my Stacker 810. This is my first build, so it's very basic. I was on a budget and wanted to get it built and upgrade later, like this Christmas, so some of the parts are iffy. 

 Oh, and I cleaned up the cables considerably since I took those pics...


----------



## saturnine

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *.excel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_[/URL]


_

 

Nice build, but it would be a good idea to take a dremel and remove that cover blocking the psu fan intake


----------



## Iron_Dreamer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_$269 for this screen? I paid EUR330 which makes over $400 and it still has absolutely the best price/performance ratio here in Finland. _

 

Yeah, it was quite the steal. It was normally $369 as I recall, but they had a sale for $329, then I stuck on an online-only coupon, then talked them into letting me use an in-store coupon to boot when I picked it up.


----------



## Norman

Usually use my 595s but occasionally use my Super.fi when I feel like some mega bass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Spec: 
 3.2GHz 478 Prescott
 Asus P4P800E Mobo
 4 x Corsair 512Mb DDR3200 TwinX-1024
 Leadtek 6800GT
 X-fi Xtreme Music


----------



## spacemanspliff

I'll post pics when I clean up the cables a bit

 Conroe 6300 @ stock
 POS MSI Mobo(replaced as soon as next gen mature)
 Asus 8800GTS (hell yes it owns)
 2x1gb Ballistix 800
 X-Fi Fatality (w/ broken front panel yay!)
 OCZ 450 Watt (nice quiet and stable)
 Big mother Thermaltake Supertower

 Zhalou V2 modded out w/ upgraded amp and coming soon XianSheng 708B

 Headphile k340 w/ GoldMax


----------



## jmmtn4aj

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spacemanspliff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'll post pics when I clean up the cables a bit

 Conroe 6300 @ stock
 POS MSI Mobo(replaced as soon as next gen mature)
 Asus 8800GTS (hell yes it owns)
 2x1gb Ballistix 800
 X-Fi Fatality (w/ broken front panel yay!)
 OCZ 450 Watt (nice quiet and stable)
 Big mother Thermaltake Supertower

 Zhalou V2 modded out w/ upgraded amp and coming soon XianSheng 708B

 Headphile k340 w/ GoldMax_

 

Wow dude, an 8800 on a 450W PSU, and I don't care how you cut the power distribution across the rails, that should be damn close to the limit! Are the voltages stable?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jmmtn4aj* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow dude, an 8800 on a 450W PSU, and I don't care how you cut it the power distribution across the rails, but that should be damn close to the limit. Are the voltages stable?_

 

my thoughts exactly as I read that... it's time for a new PSU!


----------



## knalb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sycraft* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have my take on my setup in my sig.







 However in all seriousness, there's nothing to see. I am not a person who does flash in any aspect of my life. My computer is contained in an Antec P180B case. It just looks like a large black monolith next to my desk with a single light on the front._

 

i love this drawing...it's such a cool depiction of you with happy face


----------



## spacemanspliff

lol OCZ owns. it's perfectly stable. It's a GTS not a GTX so no worries. Hell, it takes less power than a 1950xtx.


----------



## iSleipnir

This is my rig. I think it's pretty clean for what's in it. Two SATA drives one ATA drive, one CD drive and one DVD drive. Lots of IDE cables to fold and power cables to hide. 
 Also my desktop




 I have dual 17" monitors, but now I'm using the black "Luna Elements 5" shell. The wallpaper is by Mandolux. Look him up.


----------



## skudmunky

Got me a 22" Widescreen LCD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's my desk area as it stands now. the k240s on the stand on top of my PC case, SR225 hanging on the wall to my right (almost completely off camera)


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skudmunky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 Got me a 22" Widescreen LCD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's my desk area as it stands now. the k240s on the stand on top of my PC case, SR225 hanging on the wall to my right (almost completely off camera)_

 

I really like that headphone stand that the K240's are on


----------



## skudmunky

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *soloz2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I really like that headphone stand that the K240's are on_

 

Yeah, I love it. it's a genuine swt61 headphone stand


----------



## soloz2

that's the one you won isn't it? I missed that... but congrats and I'm jealous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It looks way seixer then my $2 Walmart banana stand!


----------



## skudmunky

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *soloz2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_that's the one you won isn't it? I missed that... but congrats and I'm jealous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It looks way seixer then my $2 Walmart banana stand!_

 

yeah it is, my one genuine head-fi score thanks to the generosity of swt61.

 I still need a banana hanger for my SR225 though.


----------



## ZenFountain

I am mightily impressed by this desk from Target...$80 for the desk and $64 for the hutch this weekend, most of it is solid wood.


----------



## joe_cool

How much for the DAC, amp and headphones? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have the same keyboard, pretty nice!

 What model is that Viewsonic? Looks like one of the good ones.


----------



## oicdn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_




 Crappy Dell Desktop intentionally stashed under the table
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I can't believe nobody commented on that. Holy christ that's a sexy set-up.


----------



## Girlsound

Here is my latest. It's actually for field reording, but I'm going to start using it for listening...it's so quiet.










 It's starting to get a little cramped.






 All stuffed into a Casetronic C138














 Stax for scale.


----------



## Jetlag

My "closet" setup:






 Comcast Broadband
 Dell PowerConnect 2716
 Infrant ReadyNAS NV
 Linksys RVS4000
 Linksys WAP54G
 APC SmartUPS 750

 This setup streams my 1000s of FLAC songs to my Slim Devices SB3 and Transporter. Totally hidden inside of a big closet.


----------



## Jodiuh

I call these "idea" threads. So many of you have no idea how much "cloning" I'm going to do! Steal your ideas, yes, yes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, here's my contribution. 

 OT: Anyone know how to stop/edit the green flash from the eyes of a Pet?


----------



## SayNoToPistons

^ Wow thats clean!!


----------



## mtkversion




----------



## 98DakotaSport

Here's mine. I need to get a good shot of my entire desk soon. 






 Pentium 4 650 (245x17=4.165GHz)
 Asus P5WD2 Premium
 PQI DDR2-5332x1gb
 XFX 7800GT (530/1.20)
 SoundBlaster Audigy 2
 OCZ PowerStream 520
 Silverstone Temjin TJ-06
 BIXIII,MCP655,MCW60,Storm Rev.2, DD Round Res,Tygon 7/16" tubing,FluidXP,6X120mmx38mm San Ace Fans


----------



## skyline889




----------



## hYdrociTy

nice paddle skyline!


----------



## strogg

(sorry for the bad pic... flash is not cooperating with me today)

 got 2 computers running. one is hidden (the mac) and the PC is in plain view. once guitarcenter gets stock, i'll have in my hands a 1212m as a somewhat dedicated dac. 

 mac mini 1.25ghz g4
 1gb ram
 4x dvd+/-rw

 amd athlon 64 2700+ mobile edition
 512mb ram
 soon-to-have 1212m
 windows media center edition

 meier porta corda usb amp
 8 W/channel push-pull amp
 hi-vi based homebrew speakers
 10" 150 watt dayton reference series hi-fi subwoofer
 akg k701 w/ upgraded iPod-white cable

 sadly, my pc setup is quite the clutter. it's the best i can keep it unfortunately. it's all good, though, as long as i can see the table...


----------



## exX08

This was last Christmas and I have made minor changes to it.


----------



## skyline889

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hYdrociTy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_nice paddle skyline!_

 

Thanks man! The computer case shot is an older one than the rest, so I forgot it was in there. Too lazy to shoot one without it, plus I like the cf.


----------



## SayNoToPistons

exX08, why are the rear surround speakers on the front wall?!
 skyline, nice s2k poster!


----------



## Jbucla2005

and living room rig


----------



## exX08

I don't have anywhere els to put them and I only listen to music so it's only 2.1.


----------



## AgentVX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jodiuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/jodiuh/Stacker%20810%20Black/IMG_1498.jpg[_

 

Nice and neat. I see a Tuniq Tower 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Edit: OMG and dual PCI-E connectors, so that must be an 8800GTX


----------



## Cousin Patty

Here's where I spend a lot of my time:


----------



## Chops

Here's my system. (web/file server)
















*Mobo:* ECS nVidia3-A
*Processor:* AMD Athlon 64 3400+ ClawHammer (OC'ed to 2.52Ghz)
*HS & Fan:* ThermalTake Big Typhoon
*RAM:* Mushkin PC3200 3-4-3 (1Gb x 2)
*HD Main:* Seagate Barracuda SATA 80Gb x 2 - RAID 0 (OS)
*HD Storage:* Maxtor 120Gb & Maxtor 200Gb - Ultra ATA133
*CD/DVD:* Sony CD/DVD Dual Layer Burner
*Video:* ATi Radeon X850 Pro
*Sound:* SoundBlaster Audigy2 Platinum
*PC Case:* Chenming Full Aluminum Server Tower
*PSU:* Enermax Liberty 500W
*OS:* Microsoft Windows XP 64Bit


----------



## skeeder

Kinda a weird upgrade. I went from an X1900XTX and I hated it because it was noisy, and ATI drivers hated my motherboard...so I sold that got an 8800GTS loved that but sold it so I could buy more hard drives for my increasing music library and got a 7900GS instead. 

 General setup




 headphone/Nikon D50 stand




 Amp/DAC




 SPCR is my friend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The front panel broke off at a lan. and to be honest...it looks cooler I think without it









 Insides




 Almost completely silent. the VGA and CPU have fans, the Zalman is dead silent, the VGA should be killed...




 specs:
 Gaming Rig: AMD X2 4800 | Asus A8N SLI Deluxe | eVGA 7900GS | 2048MB DDR400| Viewsonic VP171b AND NEC 20WMGX2 | NEC 8X DVDRW | Samsung 16X DVDRW | WD 74GB RAPTOR | Seagate 250 7200.8 SATA | Samsung 400GB SATAII
 Audio Setup PC: Foobar2000 - AV710 - Entech NC203.2 - Pimeta [OPA627] - Sennheiser HD600 and Grado SR60


----------



## picklgreen

This one is a work in progress!


 there is another one over there ------------------------------------------------------->





 There are 3 of them here


----------



## reivaj

oh how i envy most of you


----------



## technobarbie

My humble setup.


----------



## hYdrociTy

nice lianli case technobarb! Wow it looks.. like it's being held up by a duffel bag


----------



## technobarbie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hYdrociTy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_nice lianli case technobarb! Wow it looks.. like it's being held up by a duffel bag
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Oh that's funny. I never thought about that. The case is resting on my woofer and is covered by a black table cloth. I needed a place for my pencils/pens and iPod. 

 Love Lian-Li. My case is about five/six years old. The power button doesn't work. The USB leds are shot. The USB cover in the front is also gone. I was recently looking for cases but didn't see anything that appealed to me but Lian Li. I just like the way these cases are setup inside. 

 I love the pictures of the beasts in this thread.


----------



## K31TH3R

Video of my computer doing a light show.



 yeah i take my computer pretty seriously. also, i'm considering selling it.


----------



## oicdn

Nothing fancy....






 The mac now has OS X running on it. Whatever version 10.2.8 is...


----------



## skudmunky

nice Tsunami rig K31TH3R, what fan controller is that in the front? I'm looking for a good fan speed controller that fits inside the closed door of the Tsunami without any problems.


----------



## Morph201

ONE QUESTION.... 

 [size=large]HOW THE HELL DO YOU KEEP THE DUSTBUNNIES OUTTA YOUR BOXES!?!?[/size] A lot of those rigs look brand new they're so dust free!

 I have a decent rig (with about 4 or 5 fans) and dust just seems to LIVE in there!


----------



## hYdrociTy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Morph201* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ONE QUESTION.... 

 [size=large]HOW THE HELL DO YOU KEEP THE DUSTBUNNIES OUTTA YOUR BOXES!?!?[/size] A lot of those rigs look brand new they're so dust free!

 I have a decent rig (with about 4 or 5 fans) and dust just seems to LIVE in there!_

 

A can of this


----------



## Dominat0r

Sorry for the mess...here is spec's

 Opty 144 @ 2.8ghz (311x9) 
 DFI Lanparty NF4-D
 TT Big Typhoon/stock fan
 2x 512 TwinMOS PC3200 (BH5)
 eVGA 7900GT @ 560/1700
 2x WD 120GB SATA
 Audigy 2 Platinum - Z-560's
 CoolerMaster Praetorian / BFG 650w PSU
 Samsung 940BW 19" Widescreen LCD


----------



## hYdrociTy

This was my prized dorm computer assembled from hard to find parts in my custom vented enclosure with Corrugated Paperboard dielectric.






_*hYdroNOStalgicB0X*_

 AMD AthlonXP 2500+ Barton @ 3200+
 Thermaltake Dragon Orb 3 7000RPM HSF
 3Dfx Voodoo3 2000 PCI
 Gigabyte Mobo..
 CD ROM Drive "Borrowed" from across the hall

 Some say these parts were very representative of the "Golden Age" of 32-bit computing.

 3dmark06---->doesn't run..
 3dmark05---->doesn't run..
 .
 .
 3dmark01---->ditto..


----------



## Dominat0r

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hYdrociTy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This was my prized dorm computer assembled from hard to find parts in my custom vented enclosure with Corrugated Paperboard dielectric.

*hYdroNOStalgicB0X*

 AMD AthlonXP 2500+ Barton @ 3200+
 Thermaltake Dragon Orb 3 7000RPM HSF
 3Dfx Voodoo3 2000 PCI
 Gigabyte Mobo..
 CD ROM Drive "Borrowed" from across the hall

 Some say these parts were very representative of the "Golden Age" of 32-bit computing.

 3dmark06---->doesn't run..
 3dmark05---->doesn't run..
 .
 .
 3dmark01---->ditto.._

 

Hey Cardboard...its the other white meat.


----------



## hYdrociTy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HighLife* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_[/IMG]



_

 

Oh Man Praetorian Case! That is my all-time-fav-pc-case-ever-in-eternity-yet-I-Still-Cant-Afford-It
 case..
 And you even got it with the window!
 .. why are there grills on the outside of the fans? I thought the case had a black mesh thing already


----------



## Dominat0r

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hYdrociTy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh Man Praetorian Case! That is my all-time-fav-pc-case-ever-in-eternity-yet-I-Still-Cant-Afford-It
 case..
 And you even got it with the window!
 .. why are there grills on the outside of the fans? I thought the case had a black mesh thing already_

 


 I cut into the mesh cause it really killed the airflow from the fans. Also...it about a week, the mesh would be really dusty. So i figured i would just put the grilles there to keep my fingers out =)


----------



## technobarbie

@ hYdrociTy

 Man that is just classic. Did you ever overclock it? Did you run into heating issues? hehe


----------



## hYdrociTy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *technobarbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_@ hYdrociTy

 Man that is just classic. Did you ever overclock it? Did you run into heating issues. hehe_

 

Yea it was the 2500+ barton overclocked with the the ever so popular 11x200 settings.
 The hsf I used was this old relic

 It was designed for pentium III's and early athlonxp's, so the temps were never below 50deg Celcius... I really didn't use it for cooling, but rather as an artifact of affection... this was one that I always wanted get years ago...

 Needless to say, the combination of faulty dielectric schemes, inadequate cooling, and always on computing, the motherboard's life ended faster than my spring quarter ended ~11 weeks


----------



## Pace

Click for higher res

 There's my rig which consists of:
 Asus A8N-SLI Premium
 AMD Athlon64 X2 3800+ @ 2700MHz + Scythe Infinity
 3GB of DDR400@450
 2x MSI 7900GT 256MB with heat-pipe cooling in SLI configuration
 Terratec Cinergy 1200 DVB-C
 Terratec 6fire LT
 Western Digital Raptor 150GB
 2x Samsung T133 400GB in RAID 0 configuration
 Asus DRW-1608P2S DVD+/-RW
 Gigabyte GO-W1623A DVD+/-RW
 4x 12cm Scythe S-FLEX E
 Seasonic S12-550 Energy Plus
 Antec P180


----------



## wafflesomd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hYdrociTy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh Man Praetorian Case! That is my all-time-fav-pc-case-ever-in-eternity-yet-I-Still-Cant-Afford-It
 case..
 And you even got it with the window!
 .. why are there grills on the outside of the fans? I thought the case had a black mesh thing already_

 

Really? I hated the damn thing, no room whatsoever.


----------



## hYdrociTy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wafflesomd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Really? I hated the damn thing, no room whatsoever._

 

Well I usually have a g-raid as storage, so I never have more than two hd's in a pc.
 Its actually a toss up between the black praetorian (without window) or the lianli pc65 black (with window)... They both are very solid and convey competency without cheap ostentatious bells and whistles..


----------



## ShadowVlican

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pace* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_


 Click for higher res

 There's my rig which consists of:
 Asus A8N-SLI Premium
 AMD Athlon64 X2 3800+ @ 2700MHz + Scythe Infinity
 3GB of DDR400@450
 2x MSI 7900GT 256MB with heat-pipe cooling in SLI configuration
 Terratec Cinergy 1200 DVB-C
 Terratec 6fire LT
 Western Digital Raptor 150GB
 2x Samsung T133 400GB in RAID 0 configuration
 Asus DRW-1608P2S DVD+/-RW
 Gigabyte GO-W1623A DVD+/-RW
 4x 12cm Scythe S-FLEX E
 Seasonic S12-550 Energy Plus
 Antec P180_

 

now THIS is an awesome silent system

 you sure know your parts.... visit SPCR often?


----------



## NeoVibe

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ShadowVlican* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_now THIS is an awesome silent system

 you sure know your parts.... visit SPCR often?_

 

I do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 should be getting an Antec SOLO tomorrow (it's a P150 with no PSU because I'll use a BeQuiet PSU). I actually tought about a P180 before I knew about the P150/Solo but the P150 is more than enough for my system. The P150 is more of a 'silent' case and the P180 a 'performance+silence' case. right now I don't do much gaming so I picked the Solo... oh yeah, and it has hard-drive suspending system 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 will post pics when I get it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hey, ShadowVlican, do you recommend those Scythe fans? are they as silent as they say? I was thinking about the 8.7dba model... or a noiseblocker sx1 perhaps? any experience with these?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NeoVibe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 should be getting an Antec SOLO tomorrow (it's a P150 with no PSU because I'll use a BeQuiet PSU). I actually tought about a P180 before I knew about the P150/Solo but the P150 is more than enough for my system. The P150 is more of a 'silent' case and the P180 a 'performance+silence' case. right now I don't do much gaming so I picked the Solo... oh yeah, and it has hard-drive suspending system 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 will post pics when I get it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hey, ShadowVlican, do you recommend those Scythe fans? are they as silent as they say? I was thinking about the 8.7dba model... or a noiseblocker sx1 perhaps? any experience with these?_

 

a seasonic psu would be better

 and I like the Yate Loon fans much more then the Scythe fans


----------



## Patu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *soloz2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_a seasonic psu would be better

 and I like the Yate Loon fans much more then the Scythe fans_

 

Have you compared Seasonic to BeQuiet? I've owned BeQuiet PSU for a long time and it's completely noiseless even with two fans.


----------



## NeoVibe

yes, the bequiet psu's really are very silent. I haven't tried seasonic but SPCR seems to like them altough they have trouble getting bequiet psu's because they're only sold in europe (I think). they actually tested a 600w psu from bequiet but that surely produces more heat than my humble 350w...

 mine is almost 2years old and I've had it kept away for about a year because I bought a 'wanna-be-silent-case' from arctic with PSU. I think the "solo+bequiet+suspended hardrives" combo is going to make a lot of difference.

 by the way... *anyone who cares about silent computing should do this test*: grab a hard-drive with your hands away from the chassis while it's working (make sure it's not touching anything but your hand and the cables) 
 you won't believe how much vibration those things produce, even when they're not writing/reading/seeking. then, touch the chassis with the hard drive and you'll hear the entire chassis vibrating with it !!
 when you touch an average case you feel it vibrating. I aways tought the main reason for this were fans but it's actually the hard drives...

 another thing you can do is pause the boot procedure before you get to windows (pause/break key) and then unplug the power cords from your hard drives (Yes, I know I shouldn't do that but it's what happens when your reset your pc or when the lights go out) and you'll hear the difference that makes... especially with 2 or more hard-drives.

 these two tests were enough for me to pull the trigger on the Solo with HD suspension...


----------



## Patu

Please report to us when you get your Antec Solo Neovibe. I'm very interested if that rubber band method for hard drives or the polycarbonate liner will do any difference.


----------



## Zenja

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NeoVibe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yes, the bequiet psu's really are very silent. I haven't tried seasonic but SPCR seems to like them altough they have trouble getting bequiet psu's because they're only sold in europe (I think). they actually tested a 600w psu from bequiet but that surely produces more heat than my humble 350w...

 mine is almost 2years old and I've had it kept away for about a year because I bought a 'wanna-be-silent-case' from arctic with PSU. I think the "solo+bequiet+suspended hardrives" combo is going to make a lot of difference.

 by the way... *anyone who cares about silent computing should do this test*: grab a hard-drive with your hands away from the chassis while it's working (make sure it's not touching anything but your hand and the cables) 
 you won't believe how much vibration those things produce, even when they're not writing/reading/seeking. then, touch the chassis with the hard drive and you'll hear the entire chassis vibrating with it !!
 when you touch an average case you feel it vibrating. I aways tought the main reason for this were fans but it's actually the hard drives...

 another thing you can do is pause the boot procedure before you get to windows (pause/break key) and then unplug the power cords from your hard drives (Yes, I know I shouldn't do that but it's what happens when your reset your pc or when the lights go out) and you'll hear the difference that makes... especially with 2 or more hard-drives.

 these two tests were enough for me to pull the trigger on the Solo with HD suspension..._

 

I can't feel my case vibrating when I touch it at idle, but when there's HD activity, I can feel it in my mouse, heh. The mouse isn't even near the case or on the same level either. This Seagate hard drive is way better than any other drives I've had in the past though (maxtor and WD). It runs way cooler and quieter and has 5yr warranty.


----------



## Kira Yamato

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *picklgreen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_




 This one is a work in progress!


 there is another one over there ------------------------------------------------------->





 There are 3 of them here_

 

2 FW900s FTW!


----------



## ShadowVlican

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NeoVibe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hey, ShadowVlican, do you recommend those Scythe fans? are they as silent as they say? I was thinking about the 8.7dba model... or a noiseblocker sx1 perhaps? any experience with these?_

 

don't read the manufacturer dB ratings, since they cannot be compared reliably to other manufacturers

 i'm using a couple coolermaster sleeve bearing 120s.... granted they probably aren't as quiet as SPCR's favourite NEXUS fans, but they don't cost that much either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have them hooked up to a fan controller and run them at 7v all the time

 good choice with the solo.... though you should read some more since i've heard people saying there's trouble with the rubber band snapping (not sure if that has been corrected yet)

 suspending the hard drives is a great option that i haven't tried yet (though with 7 drives in my main system i can't make it silent anyways...) those suckers vibrate like no tomorrow (those who can't feel the vibration must be getting old, or have a really heavy steel case with like one hard drive in rubber grommets)


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Have you compared Seasonic to BeQuiet? I've owned BeQuiet PSU for a long time and it's completely noiseless even with two fans._

 


 I have not personally used a BeQuiet psu (I'm in the US) but I have owned a Seasonic S12-600 and it is a wonderful psu and I'm not the only one to say that! Seasonic makes some of the best psus period and their S12 series 600w model was consistently ranked among the top few psus in both the states and European markets. the new M12 series is supposed to be even better.

 To me the performance of a psu is more important then how quiet it is, but a quiet psu will always be better then a noisy one. That is why I did not buy a PC Power & Cooling until they came out with their Silencer series. Since then I have purchased both a 610w and a 750w version. They are louder then the S12-600, but more powerful.

 the most important factor in a psu is stability, stable rails are a must. power and efficiency are also important. I would not spend money on a psu that is not at least 80% efficient because then it will just create more heat then necessary and thus be louder (or cause your other fans to need to be on more often/faster) and run up your electric bill.

 I try to go for a balance between price/performance and quiet/performance. I posted my rig before, but just the fact that I have a triple rad mounted on the top of my case with 2 Panaflo fans should say that there is a balance between price and performance.


----------



## JSTpt1022

Old and busted:





 The new hotness:





 Yes my heatsink is enormous, thanks for noticing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 New setup is Thermalright Ultra-120 with a 120mm Noctua and both live up to the hype. 

 For the observant or those that want to try this setup in a p180. Put the fan on the other side than it is in the bottom pic, blowing through the heatsink towards the rear case fan. Excellent results with the hot running pentium D.


----------



## K31TH3R

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skudmunky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_nice Tsunami rig K31TH3R, what fan controller is that in the front? I'm looking for a good fan speed controller that fits inside the closed door of the Tsunami without any problems._

 

thanks man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 that would be the sunbeam rheobus fan controller, excellent fan controller, can handle massive amounts of wattage.

 i used different drive racks so i could push the fan controller in a bit when i closed the door, it pops in and out of the drive bay just a little bit if you put some pressure on it, so it works out pretty well.

 but if you use screws on the fan controller you can't close the door on the case.


----------



## DesmondDavidH

Here's my setup, MS2 on Senn stand, Marantz PM-63 amp and a super quiet Pentium M 740 (1.73@2.66GHz) with a X800XL, Audiotrak Prodigy 7.1, RAID-0 setup and so on.



 

 



 o/


----------



## XFxGeforced




----------



## jmmtn4aj

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DesmondDavidH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's my setup, MS2 on Senn stand, Marantz PM-63 amp and a super quiet Pentium M 740 (1.73@2.66GHz) with a X800XL, Audiotrak Prodigy 7.1, RAID-0 setup and so on.



 

 



 o/_

 

Woah, Pentium M.. How much did the mobo cost?


----------



## Patu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *soloz2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_the most important factor in a psu is stability, stable rails are a must. power and efficiency are also important. I would not spend money on a psu that is not at least 80% efficient because then it will just create more heat then necessary and thus be louder (or cause your other fans to need to be on more often/faster) and run up your electric bill._

 

No problems in that area either. I have never had problems with stability while using BeQuiet PSU.

 I don't know what's the efficiency rate of BeQuiet PSU's but I'd guess it's pretty high.


----------



## maverick777

Here's a pic of the rig I put together over the summer. If anyone here reads [H]ardforum you may recognize my rig.


----------



## SayNoToPistons

Only decent pic i got of it... Can't see the computer case


----------



## DesmondDavidH

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jmmtn4aj* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Woah, Pentium M.. How much did the mobo cost?_

 

The mobo it's a ASUS P4P800-SE (60 bucks). The trick is using the CT-479 adapter from ASUS (30bucks) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 It's still pretty fast and after all it's based on the Core architecture.

 o/


----------



## jmp72

I think it's good for 17 years old 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dual 2 Core 2.13GHz
 2Go RAM
 ATI Radeon X550
 Sound Blaster Audigy for 5.1 with Logitech X-530, or simply my Float Model 2 with a home-made CMOY


----------



## XFxGeforced

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jmp72* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think it's good for 17 years old 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dual 2 Core 2.13GHz
 2Go RAM
 ATI Radeon X550
 Sound Blaster Audigy for 5.1 with Logitech X-530, or simply my Float Model 2 with a home-made CMOY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 

Dual 2 Core and 2Go RAM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 -no worries! Play guitar right at the computer? i have that exact same peavy amp


----------



## jmp72

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *XFxGeforced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dual 2 Core and 2Go RAM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 -no worries! Play guitar right at the computer? i have that exact same peavy amp_

 

yess, very usefull to learn some songs with Guitar Pro 5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but a little bit too noisy these two monitors with single coils 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 If I only want to play guitar I can play with my other amp on the right side of the picture, a modded Gibson Super Medalist '68


----------



## XFxGeforced

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jmp72* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yess, very usefull to learn some songs with Guitar Pro 5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but a little bit too noisy these two monitors with single coils 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 If I only want to play guitar I can play with my other amp on the right side of the picture, a modded Gibson Super Medalist '68 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I dont play guitar, but i know my dad used to alot and he still has his, i think 64 or 74 jaguar. Whatever it is, its supposedly worth like over 4k, so i guess its nice.


----------



## jmp72

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *XFxGeforced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I dont play guitar, but i know my dad used to alot and he still has his, i think 64 or 74 jaguar. Whatever it is, its supposedly worth like over 4k, so i guess its nice._

 


 oh yeah! Fender Jaguar! nice guitar!


----------



## NeoVibe

Hey there, 
 as promised, here is my shiny new Antec SOLO, is that _*shiny*_ enough for you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














 System specs are no big deal: Athlon XP2800+, 1Gb Ram, Radeon 9800, 3 hard drives (total 570Gb). I only play two games, GT Legends and GTR2 so my system is more about silence. In that respect, here are the real silent-specs:

*»» VGA Silencer for Radeon 9800* (it's that big cooler on the graphics card; has a 2 speed selector, low is inaudible and fast is good enough for gaming)

*»» Antec Tricool fan* (came with the case and it's already rattling in it's 2nd day!! anyway, inaudible on the low speed setting; will get a silent Noiseblocker or Scythe to replace it)

 (by the way: the cable arrangement was not finished, it's much better now, and the CPU cooler is a crappy one from arctic, I'll only change it when I upgrade the cpu and then will get a fanless one)

*»» Antec SOLO case with suspended hard-drives* (fabulous case, fantastic hard-drive solution... more on this later; the 'suspenders' are not rubber as they used to be - they snapped apparently - they're a kind of _elastic nylon_ or something; in case you're wondering, the drive are very stable and I can move the case around with no problem)












*»» BeQuiet 350W PSU *(nearly 2 years old but pretty silent; will only change it for a fanless one; used soft silicone for damping between the case and the PSU - check the pics)


















 Finally a panoramic view; the case is hidden away; Hi-Fi to the left and monitor (more like a media center actually) to the right.



*Antec SOLO*
 I cannot tell you how much this case has improved my *listening* experience. I think this subject hasn't been discussed in this forum as much as it should. Silence, (even for head-fiers) is should be top priority, a basic ingredient for a proper listening experience.

 Hard-drives by themselves, sitting on your hand while idling sound like 'wooshh'. True!! just like a fan. But they vibrate A LOT. that vibration does not cause the drive to emit any noise. however, when it touches the case chassis (just barely touching it will do) those vibrations are transmited to the entire case which will vibrate and do a lot of 'HUUUMMMM'. with this system there is NO 'humming' and resting my hand on the case doesn't reveal any vibration.

 another thing worth mentioning: grabing the side panel with one hand and knocking it with my 'highly calibrated fingers' produces a dry "thump" instead of the normal "pooow" with kind of an echo that the old case did. I believe it's because it has a vinyl layer on it but the metal itself doesn't seem like metal...more like plastic... but it is metalic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This case is everything I could want from a 'silent' case. The perfect starting point for a silent system. My advice to anyone into silent computing is either an Antec P180 if you need extreme cooling besides silence, and a P150 or Solo if you have normal/moderate cooling needs. (P150 is a white Solo with PSU).


----------



## ShadowVlican

nice mini-review NeoVibe

 i want to aim for a silent computer as well! my BT rig is already silent, easy to do because it's a weaker system... but my main rig with 7 hard drives is impossible to silent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i've already got fanless components (VGA, mobo, CPU) so the noisiest things in there are the PSU, hard drives, and possibly the coolermaster sleeve bearing fans (though when tested separately those were pretty quiet)


----------



## edb

WOW, you are from [size=x-large]*Beijing University*[/size]?
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *maverick777* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's a pic of the rig I put together over the summer. If anyone here reads [H]ardforum you may recognize my rig.















_


----------



## imported_Matt_Carter




----------



## skudmunky

I'm pretty sure I saw that on [H]ard|Forum Matt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 looks sweet here too.


----------



## imported_Matt_Carter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skudmunky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm pretty sure I saw that on [H]ard|Forum Matt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 looks sweet here too._

 


 You did? where? I didn't put it there...?


----------



## imported_Matt_Carter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *XFxGeforced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_

 

_

 

WOW DAT PRETTY


----------



## GraDy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_




 Crappy Dell Desktop intentionally stashed under the table
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Really nice and clean setup!


----------



## soloz2

I agree, and that marantz is beautiful!


----------



## werdwerdus

finally got around to getting pictures. I'll have some closeups later.











 DFI Expert, AMD Athlon x2 @ 2.8ghz, 2GiB OCZ ram @ 254mhz, SLI 7800 GTX 265MiB, X-Fi Platinum, 1,000 GB hard drive space in 5 drives, danger den water cooling on cpu and one 7800, PC Power and Cooling 510 SLI psu. Nine 120mm fans are installed for cooling (three are on the back you can't see).

 The case is a Mountain Mods U2-UFO aluminum case. (link has the price in it, but I'm NOT trying to brag, I hate bragging about my things)


----------



## jmmtn4aj

werdwerdus, that's one funky case. I love it


----------



## werdwerdus

Got a couple closer pics and then the camera died...
 anyways yeah.


 

 


 



 More pics of the INSIDE once I charge the cammera batteries, and when I feel like it


----------



## Fidelity

I'm thinking what the hell are you using to power that monster rig, wc + all those drives!


----------



## Patu

I couldn't resist. I bought Antec Solo also. The rubber band method for hard drives really works. I didn't even know that they produced so much of my computer's noise. I'm very pleased with this case. 

 The case





 Insides of my computer





 HD's hanging on the rubber bands





 Desktop


----------



## denmason

Here's my rig, 3.2 prescott @ 4354.2GHZ on chilled denatured alcohol, idles at -44C and load temp is -40C.


----------



## NeoVibe

well done Patu, it's a fabulous case. build quality is top notch... just plugging a USB device to the front ports you can feel it is all very solid.

 after getting this case, one thing I noticed is that when I turn the PC off I don't feel that sense of 'relief'. I think it may have something to do with the low frequency 'hum' that 'normal' cases produce (mostly due to HD vibrations).

 anyone looking to know more about silent computing just browse www.silentpcreview.com


----------



## RasmusseN

I need to take new pictures of the inside with my new aftermarket heatsinks and fans.

 sorry, copy and paste :-D too lazzy to write it
 CPU: Intel C2D E6600 2400MHz @ 3200MHz
 Motherboard: MSI 975X Platinum PowerUp Edition
 Memory: 2048 MB of Crucial 10th Anniversary DDR2-667
 Video Card: Connect3D Radeon X1900XT
 Hard Drive: Western Digital SE16 320.0 GB @ 7200 RPMS
 Monitor: Dell 2005FPW
 DVD R/W: benQ DW1640 BK
 Storage Interface: IDE,SATA
 Sound Card: Integrated
 Speakers: Headphones
 Internet Connection: Charter Pipeline Cable @ 3mbps/256kbps
 Operating System: Windows XP Professional SP2
 Other Components: Mouse: Logitech MX-518
 Mousepad: Icemat 2nd Black
 Keyboard: Logitech Elite
 Headphones: SENNHEISER HD555
 Notes: (1)Nexus 120mm
 (3)Nexus 92mm

 SeaSonic S12 Energy Plus SS-550HT

 Thermalright HR-01
 Thermalright HR-03

 I knew my computer was quiet when people tried to turn it on again :-D

*REAL MEN DON'T USE CATHODE AND LED LIGHTS ON THERE COMPUTERS*


----------



## Patu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NeoVibe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_well done Patu, it's a fabulous case. build quality is top notch... just plugging a USB device to the front ports you can feel it is all very solid.

 after getting this case, one thing I noticed is that when I turn the PC off I don't feel that sense of 'relief'. I think it may have something to do with the low frequency 'hum' that 'normal' cases produce (mostly due to HD vibrations)._

 

I'm enjoying the sound of silence! This case is awesome. No vibrations at all. With my old case I had to hit it every once in a while because it started to vibrate like hell (very loud noise). Few hits on the side and then it went more silent again. 

 Now I actually can use the front panel USB inputs. I couldn't use them with Sonata because it had wrong kind of connectors which didn't fit my motherboard.


----------



## SysteX

Check out the rest of the pictures here.


----------



## SayNoToPistons

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RasmusseN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_




 I need to take new pictures of the inside with my new aftermarket heatsinks and fans.

 sorry, copy and paste :-D too lazzy to write it
 CPU: Intel C2D E6600 2400MHz @ 3200MHz
 Motherboard: MSI 975X Platinum PowerUp Edition
 Memory: 2048 MB of Crucial 10th Anniversary DDR2-667
 Video Card: Connect3D Radeon X1900XT
 Hard Drive: Western Digital SE16 320.0 GB @ 7200 RPMS
 Monitor: Dell 2005FPW
 DVD R/W: benQ DW1640 BK
 Storage Interface: IDE,SATA
 Sound Card: Integrated
 Speakers: Headphones
 Internet Connection: Charter Pipeline Cable @ 3mbps/256kbps
 Operating System: Windows XP Professional SP2
 Other Components: Mouse: Logitech MX-518
 Mousepad: Icemat 2nd Black
 Keyboard: Logitech Elite
 Headphones: SENNHEISER HD555
 Notes: (1)Nexus 120mm
 (3)Nexus 92mm

 SeaSonic S12 Energy Plus SS-550HT

 Thermalright HR-01
 Thermalright HR-03

 I knew my computer was quiet when people tried to turn it on again :-D_

 

OoOOo who's that on your background?


----------



## Little J040

^^ great boobs.


----------



## DSlayerZX

Check out the rest of the pictures here.[/QUOTE]

 dame, that is a nice set up there.. the monitors are so big
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just wanted to as one question, for those fans on the computer.. is it for cooling, or just the light. Because I just installed tow other face from Thermaltake, and they are pretty useless..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 can't feel the air moving at
 all with dry hand


----------



## RasmusseN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SayNoToPistons* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OoOOo who's that on your background?_

 

Keeley Hazell


----------



## Ahriman4891

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *denmason* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's my rig, 3.2 prescott @ 4354.2GHZ on chilled denatured alcohol, idles at -44C and load temp is -40C. 
 *pic of monstrous cooling system was here*_

 

WOW! Color me jealous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What video card? (looks like you are cooling VC as well)


----------



## ShadowVlican

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ahriman4891* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_WOW! Color me jealous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What video card? (looks like you are cooling VC as well)_

 

ain't as fast as it sounds...... but that's another topic


----------



## Ahriman4891

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ShadowVlican* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ain't as fast as it sounds...... but that's another topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You mean the 4.3 GHz Prescott? Probably (c2d system here), but the cooling solution is beastly nevertheless


----------



## SilverBlade

Here's my system:


----------



## Cid

I thought it was hilarious how dirty and outdated everything I have is. I'm posting this as reference as I'll be redecorating this month. My room hasn't been done in 6 years! I think it's time.


----------



## aspd

Cid, I would definitely say your room and computer could do with some cleaning _at least!_ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here is my set-up, _after_ a good cleaning of the room... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Edit: Oh, that's a very-silent Lian-Li on the floor!


----------



## Little J040

mad props to those out there that still have CRT's


----------



## jaisin

The 23" Apple Cinema Display, Beyerdynamic DT770/80, Apple Wireless Keyboard and Mouse, HeadRoom Desktop Portable Amp, Grado SR325i, and my Mac Pro.


----------



## ojnihs

Nice setup!


----------



## feckn_eejit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SK138* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's a standard PowerMac G5..._

 

Hahahaha, the moment I clicked on this thread, I knew at some point there'd be a G5 or Mac Pro and that'd lay cosmetic waste to everything else...


----------



## SK138

Apple does make beautiful and simple hardware (and software). Every time I think of Apple design..."less is more"
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *feckn_eejit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hahahaha, the moment I clicked on this thread, I knew at some point there'd be a G5 or Mac Pro and that'd lay cosmetic waste to everything else..._


----------



## SK138

Man after my own heart
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But you need to replace your 325i with MS2i...gold color don't go well with your silver MacPro
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jaisin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The 23" Apple Cinema Display, Beyerdynamic DT770/80, Apple Wireless Keyboard and Mouse, HeadRoom Desktop Portable Amp, Grado SR325i, and my Mac Pro.



_


----------



## jaisin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SK138* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Man after my own heart
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But you need to replace your 325i with MS2i...gold color don't go well with your silver MacPro
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Lol. I know, I've never seen one in person though. My goal would be to pick up a PS-1 one day.


----------



## SK138

That makes two of us
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jaisin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Lol. I know, I've never seen one in person though. My goal would be to pick up a PS-1 one day._


----------



## Gautama

I just put this together a couple months ago...its great.
 Connected to Senn HD555s via Soundblaster SE, upgrading to X-Fi soon...hopefully

 Centurion 534 Midtower -- AMD AM2 A64 X2 3800+ @2.4ghz -- DFI Infinity UltraII M2 -- XFX 7600gt XXX edition @ 640/1700 -- OCZ 2x512mb DDR2 800@960 -- Western Digital 160gb 7.2k rpm -- Seasonic S12 380w


----------



## SysteX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gautama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_http://img183.imageshack.us/img183/4848/pict0103dl3.jpg_

 

Have an aversion to the hard drive cage? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just kidding. Looks nice.


----------



## Gautama

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SysteX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Have an aversion to the hard drive cage? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just kidding. Looks nice._

 

I lost the rails and never bothered ordering replacements <_<


----------



## midnite8791

ill post pics after I clean my room tommorow lol. but heres my specs
 AMD 4000+ San Diego
 1gb Corsair DDR400 RAM
 EVGA 7800GTX
 Asus A8N-SLI Deluxe mobo
 jumper modded AV710
 Volcano Modular PSU
 WD Raptor 80Gb HD
 WD 120GB HD
 Maxtor 250GB HD
 Seagate 300GB HD in Vantec NexStar 3 external enclosure


----------



## snowice

Here is mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Antec P180 Case
 Antec HeoHE 550W PSU
 ASUS P5W DH Deluxe 
 Intel C2D E6600 w/ Zalman CNPS9500
 2 x 1GB OCZ Platinum DD2 PC6400
 EVGA 7900GS KO w/ Zalman VF700-CU
 X-Fi Platinum
 Hauppauge WinTV-PVR-150 
 Samsung DL DVD Burner SATA With LightScribe 
 2 x 250GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 16MB SATA HDDs in RAID 0
 Western Digital Passport 120GB USB External HDD
 E-MU 0404 USB
 Creative GigaWorks T20 2.0 Speakers (Rarely used cuz of the HD580s and DT770s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
 Logitech Elite Keyboard Wireless
 Logitech G7 Mouse

 And...

*DUAL DELL 2407WFP LCDs*


----------



## snowice

My big real estate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















 and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on the scaner.






 The mess under the desk


----------



## bcwang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gautama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I lost the rails and never bothered ordering replacements <_<_

 

Those plastic things hooked on the side of your drive bays aren't the rails? Looks like you can remove it and use them.


----------



## RasmusseN

Here is a picture of the insides I promised


----------



## Patu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RasmusseN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here is a picture of the insides I promised_

 

Very nice RasmusseN. 

 What's that CPU cooler and that orange system which sucks the hot air straight out of the case?


----------



## RasmusseN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very nice RasmusseN. 

 What's that CPU cooler and that orange system which sucks the hot air straight out of the case?_

 

Thermalright HR-03 comes with that duct just most people don't use it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the GPU cooler is

 Thermalright HR-01 with Nexus 92mm if anyone is wondering


----------



## mr56k

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jaisin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The 23" Apple Cinema Display, Beyerdynamic DT770/80, Apple Wireless Keyboard and Mouse, HeadRoom Desktop Portable Amp, Grado SR325i, and my Mac Pro.




_

 

Game Over lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Awesome setup but even better picture. Really like the b&w.


----------



## pompon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mr56k* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Game Over lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Awesome setup but even better picture. Really like the b&w._

 

Why your mouse have only one button ? Mine have 5!!


----------



## enjoi_rootbeer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pompon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why your mouse have only one button ? Mine have 5!!_

 

[size=xx-small]
 psst...mighty mice have multiple touch sensitive buttons. [/size]


----------



## skudmunky

I'm so excited, the rest of the parts for my new system are arriving this week.

 New parts are

 Core 2 Duo E4300
 Gigabyte DS3
 2x 1gig OCZ Platinum XTC
 Seasonic S12 430watt PSU

 and the stuff I'm carrying over from my old system

 EVGA 6800GS
 250 + 320 gigs of hard disk space
 X-Fi Xtreme Music


 It's gunna be a great week, I'm building 2 new computers, rebuilding/recasing the one I'm typing from right now, and reformatting/repurposing 2 other computers. Thats 5 systems to play with total, gunna be a party


----------



## kvant

Here we go ...






 ... laptop feeds Fubar DAC/Millett/SR225. Quite obviously, harddrive in that laptop is not large enough to store all the music, so I need something to feed the laptop. External drive would be fine, if it wasn't that noisy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Fortunately, neither my wifi access point the disk is hooked to, nor the closet, where both are placed, care too much about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 I know, I know, not exactly an eye candy, but it works and the door is shut all the time anyway.


----------



## Big G

Intel xeon dualy 2.66ghz, ATI radeon X1900xt graphics, airport extreme and bluetooth....BenQ 241W 24" lcd monitor...awesome bit of kit, much better than the Mac equivalent, as it has HDMI input, component and DVI, also rotates and fully adjustable vertically.

 Havent upgraded ram as yet, waiting for FBdim ram to drop a bit...also 3 spare drive bays which I can cram 3TB of music storage into...lol

 to the side are my HF-1's, Ipod and portaphile v2^2


----------



## jmmtn4aj

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Big G* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_.BenQ 241W 24" lcd monitor...awesome bit of kit, much better than the Mac equivalent, as it has HDMI input, component and DVI, also rotates and fully adjustable vertically._

 

Er, features only matter so much next to how good the image actually looks on the screen.. How many true colours, brightness, contrast ratio..?


----------



## Gatticus

Those spiffy photos of the Macs are just what I expected from sandal wearers.


----------



## pheonix991

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gatticus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Those spiffy photos of the Macs are just what I expected from sandal wearers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I wear flipflops... Do those count as sandals? If so, I want you to go find my compy.


----------



## grawk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pompon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why your mouse have only one button ? Mine have 5!!_

 

Why does it take your mouse 5 buttons to do what macs can do with 1?


----------



## grawk




----------



## SK138

Yup! You are definitely a Mac user
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why does it take your mouse 5 buttons to do what macs can do with 1?_


----------



## Gatticus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why does it take your mouse 5 buttons to do what macs can do with 1?_

 

How do you go forwards and backwards in web pages using your mouse with only one button?


----------



## Gautama

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why does it take your mouse 5 buttons to do what macs can do with 1?_

 

Why do we use expensive DACs with complicated algorithms, uber amps, and such when we can just use motherboard out and be done with it?


 Its just frickin better.


----------



## ojnihs

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gatticus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How do you go forwards and backwards in web pages using your mouse with only one button?_

 

I don't know about you, but I always felt the back and forward buttons on the browsers worked perfectly well. Apple + left arrow and Apple + right arrow work perfectly well as well, if you don't mind using the keyboard.


----------



## goldenratiophi

My new (very simple) rig:





 Note the wallet in the corner, which is now somewhat thinned.


----------



## Ingo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SilverBlade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's my system: 





_

 

Why's there Lotion and Kleenex on the desk? You must get dry skin and a runny nose during the winter.


----------



## grawk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gautama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why do we use expensive DACs with complicated algorithms, uber amps, and such when we can just use motherboard out and be done with it?


 Its just frickin better._

 

Better means works better, not is more complicated for no good reason. If the headphone out on my motherboard sounded better than my amp, I wouldn't use the amp.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gatticus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How do you go forwards and backwards in web pages using your mouse with only one button?_

 

Click on those little arrows right there on the browser.


----------



## Gatticus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ojnihs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't know about you, but I always felt the back and forward buttons on the browsers worked perfectly well. Apple + left arrow and Apple + right arrow work perfectly well as well, if you don't mind using the keyboard._

 

But I do mind using the keyboard. I use just my thumb on two buttons on my mouse to accomplish the same thing. It's much quicker and easier that way. Anyway, Apple now has a multiple button mouse for the Mac.


----------



## Gatticus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pheonix991* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wear flipflops... Do those count as sandals? If so, I want you to go find my compy._

 

No fliflops don't count as sandals. Flipflops are ghetto. You need those nice expensive leather sandals if you want to be a Mac user.


----------



## Mrvile

This was the old setup:






 This is the new setup:


----------



## smeggy

Portable






 work


----------



## Zuerst




----------



## PooJou

Dell 21" Sony Trinitron - Yet another P180 user here


----------



## jules650

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zuerst* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

Where'd you get that headphone case from? I've been looking for one for a while now.


----------



## JSTpt1022

Mr. Vile, I'm just curious why you went from liquid to air?


----------



## JSTpt1022

Here's the desktop.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JSTpt1022* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mr. Vile, I'm just curious why you went from liquid to air?_

 

looking at the pics he was trying to cool both a cpu and a gpu with only a 120mm rad. air probably gives him better temps.


 to cool both you need at least a double (240mm) rad and I use a tripple to cool my cpu and gpu


----------



## Mrvile

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *soloz2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_looking at the pics he was trying to cool both a cpu and a gpu with only a 120mm rad. air probably gives him better temps.


 to cool both you need at least a double (240mm) rad and I use a tripple to cool my cpu and gpu_

 

Not quite.

 On water, I was still getting ~30°C CPU load temps and ~45°C GPU load temps, even on a single rad. Now that I'm on air, my CPU load temps are closer to 45°C and the GPU runs about 65°C.

 Water used to be very helpful when I overclocked, but since I'm done with that (OCing = NO noticeable benefit) I don't have the need for a water system anymore. Air is safer, less hassle to maintain, easier to carry around for lans and stuff, and is actually a bit quieter.


----------



## Gatticus

Take note of the retro monitor - EMU 0404 USB to be added to the collection next week.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mrvile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not quite.

 On water, I was still getting ~30°C CPU load temps and ~45°C GPU load temps, even on a single rad. Now that I'm on air, my CPU load temps are closer to 45°C and the GPU runs about 65°C.

 Water used to be very helpful when I overclocked, but since I'm done with that (OCing = NO noticeable benefit) I don't have the need for a water system anymore. Air is safer, less hassle to maintain, easier to carry around for lans and stuff, and is actually a bit quieter._

 

fair enough. I'm supurised you got such good temps! But then again even w/ my tripple rad as opposed to the lapped big typhoon I had my temps stayed about the same... but then again... I OC'd my cpu 1Ghz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 and my 7900GT is at 700/1650!


----------



## Zuerst

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jules650* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Where'd you get that headphone case from? I've been looking for one for a while now._

 

It came with the headphone.


----------



## Mr Do

I hope you enjoy!
 DO!


----------



## K31TH3R

a pictor of my new 24" monitor. 

 i am enjoying it, to say the least. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 edit:





 getting sideways


----------



## Solrighal

Nothing too special here I'm afraid


----------



## Gatticus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *K31TH3R* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



 a pictor of my new 24" monitor. 

 i am enjoying it, to say the least. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 edit:





 getting sideways_

 

What's that fan sticking out of the back left side of your case for?


----------



## Chops

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gatticus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What's that fan sticking out of the back left side of your case for?_

 

Looks like it's attached to a radiator for water cooling.


----------



## pheonix991

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looks like it's attached to a radiator for water cooling. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Exactly what it is.


----------



## Toddy

smeggy;2703460 said:
			
		

> work
> 
> 
> 
> Work???


----------



## hYdrociTy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Toddy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Quote:


  Originally Posted by *smeggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
work

 



 Work???
_

 

*Occupation:*
 Game developer


----------



## damayor521

Here is my build ... currently, in a temporary location in my house. It was inspired by the custom SPCR PC that is currently being sold by endpcnoise.com










 Since I last took that pic, I added a 120mm JWC PWM fan for the heatsink and a 500GB HDD

 BTW, anybody have some recommendations for some flexible rounded cables? I was thinking about replacing the IDE and my two SATA cables to more flexible ones so I can tuck away.


----------



## soloz2

the original pics of my rig were posted Here
 but since my water no longer glowed under my blacklights and my tubes were getting a little gunked up I decided to replace my tubing and opted for green water this time. I also added a couple blue LED laser lights I had around.
 mixture is just simple swiftech hydrx and distilled H2O.

 so here's my setup. It's a pan from left-right and shows my small work area as well.










 note my zhaolu is not in this pic






 and now for my rig










 blacklights off





 blacklights on


----------



## tofu




----------



## RageX

.... what the heck, are those altec legacys?


----------



## bull

24 inch imac, klipsch speakers,total bithead HD280 pro

 The window on the left is my Wintel desktop at work running through MS RDC. If it were not for the audio peripherals the only wire on this system is the power cord.


----------



## EdT

Heres my quiet rig, no fancy lights just good quietness at 34db

 AMD XP 2000+ / GlobalWin CPM25603-32 MSI 6330 K7T Turbo2 v.5 Mushkin Enhanced 512mb PC133 WDC WD800JB 80g 8mb AAM Enabled 7200 Asus ATI Radeon A9250 Passive LiteOn LTR-48125W CDRW / Pioneer A05 DVDR Kingwin KT-424-S / Antec Phantom Fanless 350w

 Case has been insulated since the pic was taken








 My TA-10 T-Amp hooked up to a pair of 93dB GC/Walcom bi-directional cubes


----------



## Mrjabba

some very nice setups here, so jealous!!


----------



## damayor521

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EdT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My TA-10 T-Amp hooked up to a pair of 93dB GC/Walcom bi-directional cubes


_

 

Here do you have your TA-10 hooked up to? I'm due to receive a modded TA-10.1 soon and was thinking about either hooking it up to my onboard sound or have it go through a splitter on my DAC.


----------



## EdT

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *damayor521* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here do you have your TA-10 hooked up to? I'm due to receive a modded TA-10.1 soon and was thinking about either hooking it up to my onboard sound or have it go through a splitter on my DAC._

 

Its not hooked to a DAC just straight to my genuine Yamaha 192XG Waveforce "Speaker Out" jack and the sound is amazing considering this is a 7 year old card with no manufacturer XP driver and only 16 bits. With my SR80 plugged into the "Line Out" jack, the volume setting on the KMixer slider is less than the first notch before its too loud, that shows the power 192XG has over other soundcards, one of the most expensive(@$200 in 1999) and underrated cards back then. Alot of people have bought newer cards only to come back to their trusty 192XG. If you are lucky you can still find them on eBay from under $10.


----------



## skudmunky

Here's brand new pictures of my new rig.

 Specs: Intel Core2Duo E4300 @ 3.06 ghz, Gigabyte DS3 Rev 2.0, EVGA 6800GS @ 500/1160, 2 gigs (2x1 gig sticks) OCZ Platinum XTC DDR2 800, X-Fi Xtreme Music, Seasonic S12 430 watt, Western Digital 250 gig SATA, Seagate 320 gig SATA, Samsung 18x DVD +/- RW / Lightscribe drive.

 Housed inside a modded Thermaltake Tsunami with the fan grills cut out, all the fans mounted on silicon isolating mounts, and every fan plugged into a speed controller. All I need to do is replace the buzzy side fan and this thing will get very quiet.

 Now for the PICS!


----------



## jmmtn4aj

Skud, that 6800GS has no right being in there with the C2D


----------



## ozstrike

PC needs upgrading/quietening soon. Also need to get a headphone stand!


----------



## Mr Pink57

pink


----------



## bull

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ozstrike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Also need to get a headphone stand!_

 

Get styrofoam head or a plastic one from a beauty supply store.Styro jobs on only about $5 off the net. I use a plastic one that has ears and it also holds my sunglasses and my head phones at work.


----------



## skudmunky

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jmmtn4aj* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Skud, that 6800GS has no right being in there with the C2D 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I know I know. Waiting a month or 2 for a few more paychecks and a ~200 dollar DX10 card. Till then the 6800Gs is good enough for Counterstrike Source and America's Army with every graphic detail maxed out and plenty of AA/AF. Only games I have slowdowns in are Oblivion with the 2gig 2048x2048 texture pack I added, and C&C3, which looks disappointingly bad for the amount of GPU horsepower it wants.


----------



## 38special

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Get styrofoam head or a plastic one from a beauty supply store.Styro jobs on only about $5 off the net. I use a plastic one that has ears and it also holds my sunglasses and my head phones at work.









_

 

Thanks for the tip! Although I think a styrofoam head on my table might scare me in the middle of the night. Maybe if I could sculp the head to look like the artwork on Pink Floyd's The Division Bell


----------



## 38special

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_[/IMG]
 Crappy Dell Desktop intentionally stashed under the table
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I really like your set-p Jahn!


----------



## Chops

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RageX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_.... what the heck, are those altec legacys?_

 








 Those are a pair of vintage Klipsch La Scala's with a pair of Altec VOTT (Voice Of The Theater) 811B or 511B horns on top. And the La Scala's are either sitting on some kind of DIY risers or it is a small ported enclosure for the K33 woofer, which is a little mod for porting the La Scala's woofers through the bottom of the "doghouse". 


 How do I know all of this? Well, I kind of have a similar setup in my home theater. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Klipsch Cornwalls with Altec 511B horns and Altec 902-8B drivers.


----------



## areskay




----------



## kin0kin

Is the creature 2's sub shielded? if it's not, I suggest you avoid using it as a headphone stand, it's gonna change how the phone sound over time.


----------



## magnetik

main..






 bedroom..


----------



## areskay

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kin0kin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is the creature 2's sub shielded? if it's not, I suggest you avoid using it as a headphone stand, it's gonna change how the phone sound over time._

 

i just put it there for the picture...i don't know if it's sub shielded or not...i usually just lay it on my desk...


----------



## damayor521

@magnetik: What type of desk are you using for your main rig?


----------



## magnetik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *damayor521* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_@magnetik: What type of desk are you using for your main rig?_

 

Jerker from Ikea.. w/ the shelf extension and two additional side shelves. (sold seperately)

 I hear on the forums that they are discontinuing them though but don't know if that is true or not.


----------



## Advil

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *areskay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_




_

 

I have the exact same desk as you


----------



## Cid

Are those pringles under your desk empty?


----------



## skudmunky

dude, your screen has some crazy tilt action goin' on there.


----------



## Advil

Theres a bunch of bouncy balls in that pringles can hahah.

 And yeah my monitor was tilted like crazy when I took that picture


----------



## uraflit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *magnetik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_main..



_

 

i have the jerker too, no extra side extensions tho. and mine was brown (wood) color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but het magnetik, doesnt the top shelf feel a bit weak to hold all that gear on top? i tried puttin 1 receiver on the top shelf and felt scared that it would break the shelf


----------



## ShadowVlican

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *magnetik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_main..



_

 

damn.... i didn't know the awesomeness of the jerker until i saw this pic

 that is sweet.

 btw: would you mind taking another shot but zoomed out so i can see the ENTIRE table?


----------



## jmmtn4aj

magnetik, that is a fantastic desk and set up D:


----------



## magnetik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *uraflit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i have the jerker too, no extra side extensions tho. and mine was brown (wood) color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but het magnetik, doesnt the top shelf feel a bit weak to hold all that gear on top? i tried puttin 1 receiver on the top shelf and felt scared that it would break the shelf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

considering it's the same type of shelf that's holding up the monitor.. I think it's ok. I put a lot more on the shelf w/out any probs though. that pioneer elite is a pretty heavy reciever and the metal railing underneath will prevent the wood from ever bowing in the middle.. just make sure you tighten all the bolts down pretty good so you don't have movement front to back.

 mine is also brown.. it's pretty dark though.


----------



## magnetik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ShadowVlican* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_damn.... i didn't know the awesomeness of the jerker until i saw this pic

 that is sweet.

 btw: would you mind taking another shot but zoomed out so i can see the ENTIRE table?_

 

sure.. will do when I get back home.


----------



## SurroundGeek

Same Ikea desk as others here.....my little 5.1 bedroom studio.

 Here is another view.....


----------



## willtothewong

ok, that does it

 i want that jerker desk now


----------



## Cousin Patty

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ShadowVlican* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_damn.... i didn't know the awesomeness of the jerker until i saw this pic

 that is sweet.

 btw: would you mind taking another shot but zoomed out so i can see the ENTIRE table?_

 

I've got a jerker too. Its been maybe the best investment ive made on anything for my room. Looks cool, spacious, expandable, sturdy. Ill see if I can get some pictures up tomorrow of my setup.


----------



## damayor521

I would love to get that jerker desk. But all this talk about them discontinuing it and the fact that there is no Ikea near me depresses me big time. 

 Are there any close alternatives to the Jerker?


----------



## magnetik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *damayor521* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would love to get that jerker desk. But all this talk about them discontinuing it and the fact that there is no Ikea near me depresses me big time. 

 Are there any close alternatives to the Jerker?_

 

You could always mod a normal desk to give you the "jerker effect" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Here is my old setup.


----------



## ShadowVlican

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *willtothewong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ok, that does it

 i want that jerker desk now_

 

+1

 those side extensions to hold bookshelves is freaking nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 maybe i can get one before they discontinue it


----------



## Jetlag

Is it just me or do you also think that they could have come up with a better name for it?


----------



## laxx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SurroundGeek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

You have the jerker I wanted, but they discontinued that model and came out with the "new" concaved center version. I also have a jerker, though it's the newer model.






 My setup's changed a bit since then. I've sold my Logitech Z-680's and there's a few more pairs of headphones on the table now. =] But looking to get a pair of monitors and associated equipment.

 Oh, for those of you interested in Jerker desks, check your local Craigslist. I picked mine up 2 months used with 2 shelves and the top extension for $50, though I don't use the extension. =]


----------



## Cousin Patty

Here's my Jerker:


----------



## willtothewong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Cousin Patty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's my Jerker:









_

 

i think i am in love


----------



## skyline889

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *magnetik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_main..





 bedroom..



_

 

What kind of monitor is that?


----------



## SysteX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyline889* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What kind of monitor is that?_

 

I assume you're talking about the first one. In that case it's the Westinghouse LVM-37W3, a 37" 1080p monster. I have one also and it's absolutely fantastic. Check out some more discussions of it here, here, and here.

 Cheers.


----------



## 4metta

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jaisin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The 23" Apple Cinema Display, Beyerdynamic DT770/80, Apple Wireless Keyboard and Mouse, HeadRoom Desktop Portable Amp, Grado SR325i, and my Mac Pro.



_

 



 [size=large]GOOD LORD!!!!!!![/size]
 I need a drooling smiley.


----------



## magnetik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SysteX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I assume you're talking about the first one. In that case it's the Westinghouse LVM-37W3, a 37" 1080p monster. I have one also and it's absolutely fantastic. Check out some more discussions of it here, here, and here.

 Cheers._

 

yep that's the one. I have been enjoying mine greatly. Price is great too.. newegg had them for $999 w/ $59 shipping.

 SysteX: you a member on hardforums?


----------



## SysteX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *magnetik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_SysteX: you a member on hardforums?_

 

Yep. That's where I first found out about the Westy. I don't have many posts over there though; I usually just browse.


----------



## AgentVX

Here's my Jerker, bought it several weeks ago after reading rave reviews.






 Apologies about the grain/noise, all I have here is my phone cam.

 My headphone "stand" consists of S-hooks from the supermarket for $3, you can see my SR-60s hanging off one on the right side, and my IEMs on the other side.

 Some day I'll have some nice monitors (the audio kind) like you guys, but for now it's a set of Altec Lansing 5.1s that a friend was letting go of.


----------



## Vuti

Did someone say Jerker?


----------



## jmmtn4aj

I'm going to succumb to pressure and order a jerker sooner or later


----------



## JSTpt1022

I really had no idea the jerker was so popular. That being said I love mine. Keep the pics coming/


----------



## magnetik

this turned into a jerker thread...

 err.. that didn't sound right.


----------



## Jetlag

Do they make a circular model?


----------



## uofmtiger

Here is my home office setup. I have a Dell XPS 2nd Gen that is not pictured:











 Close-up of the top shelf:






 I also run a T-amp/Pinnacle PN5+ off of the X-can V3. I keep the setup on a shelf across from my desk. 






 I have a lot more clutter than the a lot of you folks. I wish I had the discipline to file stuff as it came in, but I just throw it on the shelf in my desk. BTW I really like the jerker desks that have been posted above. I may look into getting one in the future. Are they fairly sturdy?


----------



## werdwerdus

Wow, I'm guessing you got a couple Terabytes of external HDDs up there..


----------



## uraflit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *werdwerdus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow, I'm guessing you got a couple Terabytes of external HDDs up there.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

i see a 1TB station already... and looks like 2 western digital fatties (400-500gb), and even more! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 lots of space indeed! haha


----------



## uofmtiger

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *uraflit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i see a 1TB station already... and looks like 2 western digital fatties (400-500gb), and even more! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 lots of space indeed! haha_

 

Yeah, I have a lot of hard drives. I use them for audio (lossless), photos, and video so I can access them from any room in the house. I guess I could hide them in the closet, but it is hard to get in and out of there because of a fold up treadmill. I plan to get an ethernet capable printer so I can move my current printer off of my desktop and replace it with a vintage receiver.


----------



## Sytner

And yes, I know the speakers would sound better on the floor, but floor is not a luxury I have available in my room. I don't really use them anyway.


----------



## pheonix991

Is that a famicom(sp)(the snes looking thing next to the nes)?


----------



## damayor521

That's the Super Famicom.


----------



## pheonix991

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *damayor521* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's the Super Famicom._

 

That is what I meant.


----------



## aris

things like this make me wonder where do people get all this money


----------



## aris

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Cousin Patty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's my Jerker:




_

 

what kind of speakers are those?
 are those the logitechs?
 do you recommend them?


----------



## aris

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jules650* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Where'd you get that headphone case from? I've been looking for one for a while now._

 

me too


----------



## Bastet

Oh well I have to say after viewing this thread I don't feel so bad anymore about not even having a CD player! There seem to be more people that think like me than I thought!

 My modest pc-based rig:

*full view of main rig*
 consisting of a modded BTech and a K701






*close-up of my headphone amp & K701*





*the insides of my pc:*
 tech details can be found here : http://www.sysprofile.de/id16022





*second rig with speakers*





*close-up of the amp*
 it also has a headphone output which is quite good, so it's not that much offtopic I hope...


----------



## willtothewong

very nice

 those speakers are huge, which is a good thing

 =)


----------



## TheReds

Hey guys, havnt been around for awhile but there...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 





 (I just finished that drive bay cover thingy this morning...behind the black acrylic is uv blue acrylic, hence the glow)





 (^^ that white cable on the bottom is for my uv lights....and fear not, it will be routed soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )





 (These 2 pics dont have the drive bay cover thingy because they were taken last night, prior to the completion of the mod)









 (crappy pic of suspended harddrives)










 (not sure if you guys know this, but the brackets that go on the sidepanel thing of the stacker 830 also fit in the front drive bays...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )






 notice the HF-1's, HD280's, and CI AUDIO VHP-1 inbetween my monitors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 (the whole setup)

 peace


----------



## lwrs10

well i cant post a pic because im at work, but i can post a link....HERE it now has a 3800X2@ 2.8, DFI Lanparty SLI, 7950GX2, 2gigs Corsair XMS PC 4000@ 300Mhz(DDR600) 2.3.3.7. 2 74 gig raptors, 3 500gig WD's, Danderden watercooled, X-FI Fatality, and a few other goodies......


----------



## willtothewong

hey THEREDS

 is that the 2407? it looks very nice. I was thinking of getting one


----------



## Cousin Patty

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *aris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_what kind of speakers are those?
 are those the logitechs?
 do you recommend them?_

 

Yeah they're the z-2300's. I'd recommend them if you're in the market for an inexpensive multimedia 2.1 setup. They sound decent enough. I just use them for gaming and watching movies and stuff. For that purpose theyre fine. All my music listening is done on my headphones.


----------



## werdwerdus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *aris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_things like this make me wonder where do people get all this money_

 

It's all about what your priorities are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Some people (myself included) prioritize computer over almost everything else. Well at least I used to, but now head-fi changed that


----------



## Cid

Well, I don't know what it's like over there, but here most people struggle to fill their fridge full of food. So, buying expensive cases and computer hardware is really out of the question.


----------



## Dr Livor Mortis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Cid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, I don't know what it's like over there, but here most people struggle to fill their fridge full of food. So, buying expensive cases and computer hardware is really out of the question._

 

you MIGHT be on the wrong message board.


----------



## schapman

Main Setup:





 HD650 + MS-1 + junk headset I use just for a mic in the back





 MisterX M^3





 Rear Right





 Rear Left


----------



## damayor521

DUDE!!!! THE CHEAT!!!!


----------



## Chops

Here's an update.

 Now sporting dual Samsung SyncMaster 225BW 22" widescreen monitors via DVI. That's an HP 3435A DMM sitting in the middle.

 You can't tell because the screens are at different angles, but they are perfectly match-calibrated.


----------



## schapman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *damayor521* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_DUDE!!!! THE CHEAT!!!!_

 


 yeah.. my buddy ordered the "Kick the Cheat The Cheat". It's supposed to make a noise when you whack it. This one didn't so when they sent him a replacement he gave it to me


----------



## Orestes

Here's mine:


----------



## pojen_h@hotmail.

Do any jerker user know how to add wheel to it? I tried the moving rail from home depart, but doesn't work out well.


----------



## ericlikeseatin

my rig here, nothing too fancy. dell 2005fpw, klipsch promedia 2.1s, sr60, cmoy, d22 eggos, self built tower underneath a jerker. $500 acer aspire 5600 (labor day sale!) to handle non critical tasks (email, communications).


----------



## Iron_Dreamer

I just bought the parts for a new system today, my first upgrade since mid 2004. It'll be interesting to see how fast these C2D's are, at least based on the Tom's Hardware CPU charts, my target speed completes most tasks in 50% or less of the time as my current CPU (A64 3200+ Clawhammer). Not to mention the fact that this will be my first Intel system, after 7 years of AMD only. I'm going for a minimalist setup, trying to see if I can get by with only two fans in the system (exhaust and PSU). I'll be sure to post some pics next week once things come in. Here's the full set of goodies for the meantime:

 CPU: Intel E4300
 Cooler: Thermalright Ultra-120
 Mobo: Gigabyte P965-DS3
 RAM: Corsair Value Select 2GB DDR2-667
 GFX: Gigabyte X1600 fanless, dual-DVI
 HDD: (2x) Samsung T166 500GB
 PSU: Seasonic S12-330
 Case: Antec Solo (swapping rear fan to Scythe S-Flex)

 The plan is to hike the E4300's FSB up to 333, which would put the RAM at the right speed. It seems this kind of overclock to 3GHz is practically a given for the E4300, and usually at stock voltage. I'll use RMclock to put 'er back down to 2GHz at idle, where by my research it seems I should be able to back the voltage down to around 1.0V. I'm hoping this will result in an obscenely quiet and fast rig in all conditions. My current system is very quiet at idle, but under load it's fairly loud, the must be ran at medium noise levels in the summer to keep the HDD's cool enough. With the better airflow of the Solo, and lower heat of the Samsungs as compared to my current Seagates, I think I should be able to avoid that problem.


----------



## willtothewong

^nice setup

 im looking into getting a core 2 duo system up and running by this summer but my main goal is to get the dell 2407 w/ the jerker like how everyone else has it 

 =)


----------



## Jetlag

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Iron_Dreamer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just bought the parts for a new system today, my first upgrade since mid 2004._

 

Want to know how lame my PC is? I have not upgraded the CPU or MOBO since 2000! Yes, I am running a VERY early P4, here are the numbers:
 P4 (0.18) 1495 Mhz
 L1 cache 8
 L2 cache 256
 Intel i850 (ECC) chipset with 99Mhz FSB
 512 MB RDRAM @ 1062 MB/s

 Your Grandmas PC is faster than mine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Once I complete 2 major projects I am working on I plan to build myself a new Intel quad-core system with 4GB RAM, 3 750GB SATAII HDDs in RAID5, either an 8800 or else the new ATI card and Lian Li case. I have a new HDV camcorder and need a PC that can edit the HD video and 5.1 sound easily. I also have a new _killer_ desk made from real cherry wood, and yes, I will post photos when I am done. Oh, and either a 30" monitor or perhaps a 37" 1080P LCD HDTV instead (good for previewing video).

 So, do you think I willl notice much of a performance boost?


----------



## Patu

Nice setup Iron_Dreamer. You shouldn't have any heat problems with Solo. I have A64 3000+ slightly overclocked and only one 18dB Papst fan pushing hot air out (+ one fan in PSU which is dead silent but useless when it comes to cooling down the system). I also have 3x Samsung P120 250gt HDD's in there + Ati X800GTO which runs as X800XT. I have Zalman CNPS-7700Cu for CPU cooling and 770Cu for GPU. 

 Still my system runs extremely stable and cool. Solo is also so much more quiet than my previous Antec Sonata. That rubber band system for HDD's is awesome.


----------



## Orestes

i forgot to post my system specs when i posted a pic:

 antec sonata ii | antec trio 650w | asus p5w dh deluxe | intel core 2 duo e6300 @ 2.8ghz | ati x1900xtx | westinghouse 22" widescreen lcd | patriot ddr2-533 @ 400mhz | western digital raptor 74gb | western digital 320gb sata2 16mb | creative xfi platinum | nec 3540 dvd burner | klipsch ifi | microsoft ergonomic keyboard 4000 | microsoft intellimouse explorer 3.0 | logitech momo steering wheel | sandisk cruzer micro 4gb (readyboost)


----------



## jeanius

I was thinking about pimping it up a bit but it works so why bother?


----------



## jmmtn4aj

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jeanius* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 I was thinking about pimping it up a bit but it works so why bother?_

 

Can you spell fire hazard?


----------



## DocHamm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flecom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have been spending money upgrading all of my folding boxes and media servers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a peek :



_

 

 Eeek! Eeeek! Run!! Flee!! No-no Nanoooo!!! I Shrek you!!!


----------



## wanderman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Iron_Dreamer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ I'll use RMclock to put 'er back down to 2GHz at idle, where by my research it seems I should be able to back the voltage down to around 1.0V._

 

dude just turn on speed step and it will down clock processor and lower the multiplier and voltage at idle. I have a shuttle and my box is pretty loud but I blame my raptor.

 cpu: e6600 @ 3.2
 gfx: evga 8800gts 640 mb @ 600mhz core 1750 mem
 ram: 2gb corsair xms2 pc6400 @ 2volts cl4 timings 
 hdd: wd raptor 74gb 10k rpm
 display: sceptre 20.1 5ms 1680x1050
 case: (also my mobo) shuttle sd37p2

 I wish I had a camera. The only upgrade I am planning is dropping a quadcore q6600 when intel cuts the price to $266 in the summer so that should rock but that will increase my temps a bit and I will probably get a worse oc.

 This box help my newbie source clan get to the playoffs lol hopelfully we can win out cal-o and move up to cal-m.


----------



## drews

Here's mine...


----------



## jmmtn4aj

Just a tip to you guys with bookshelfs of studio monitors, the best arrangement for speakers is a triangle where you are the apex that is taller than it is wide:



  speakers-------------------------------speakers
 |
 |
 |
 |
 |
 |
  |

 |
 |
 |
 |
 |
 |
 you


----------



## ekinwang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jmmtn4aj* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just a tip to you guys with bookshelfs of studio monitors, the best arrangement for speakers is a triangle where you are the apex that is taller than it is wide:



  speakers-------------------------------speakers
 |
 |
 |
 |
 |
 |
  |

 |
 |
 |
 |
 |
 |
 you
_

 

great suggestion, but i must say, it is hard to have that distance placement on a desktop computer setup... unless your desk is really square shaped


----------



## NeoVibe

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NeoVibe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey there, 
 as promised, here is my shiny new Antec SOLO, is that *shiny* enough for you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














 System specs are no big deal: Athlon XP2800+, 1Gb Ram, Radeon 9800, 3 hard drives (total 570Gb). I only play two games, GT Legends and GTR2 so my system is more about silence. In that respect, here are the real silent-specs:

*»» VGA Silencer for Radeon 9800* (it's that big cooler on the graphics card; has a 2 speed selector, low is inaudible and fast is good enough for gaming)

*»» Antec Tricool fan* (came with the case and it's already rattling in it's 2nd day!! anyway, inaudible on the low speed setting; will get a silent Noiseblocker or Scythe to replace it)

 (by the way: the cable arrangement was not finished, it's much better now, and the CPU cooler is a crappy one from arctic, I'll only change it when I upgrade the cpu and then will get a fanless one)

*»» Antec SOLO case with suspended hard-drives* (fabulous case, fantastic hard-drive solution... more on this later; the 'suspenders' are not rubber as they used to be - they snapped apparently - they're a kind of elastic nylon or something; in case you're wondering, the drive are very stable and I can move the case around with no problem)

*»» BeQuiet 350W PSU *(nearly 2 years old but pretty silent; will only change it for a fanless one; used soft silicone for damping between the case and the PSU - check the pics)

*Antec SOLO*
 I cannot tell you how much this case has improved my *listening* experience. I think this subject hasn't been discussed in this forum as much as it should. Silence, (even for head-fiers) is should be top priority, a basic ingredient for a proper listening experience.

 Hard-drives by themselves, sitting on your hand while idling sound like 'wooshh'. True!! just like a fan. But they vibrate A LOT. that vibration does not cause the drive to emit any noise. however, when it touches the case chassis (just barely touching it will do) those vibrations are transmited to the entire case which will vibrate and do a lot of 'HUUUMMMM'. with this system there is NO 'humming' and resting my hand on the case doesn't reveal any vibration.

 another thing worth mentioning: grabing the side panel with one hand and knocking it with my 'highly calibrated fingers' produces a dry "thump" instead of the normal "pooow" with kind of an echo that the old case did. I believe it's because it has a vinyl layer on it but the metal itself doesn't seem like metal...more like plastic... but it is metalic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This case is everything I could want from a 'silent' case. The perfect starting point for a silent system. My advice to anyone into silent computing is either an Antec P180 if you need extreme cooling besides silence, and a P150 or Solo if you have normal/moderate cooling needs. (P150 is a white Solo with PSU)._

 












 Time for an update on my now-tricked-up-Solo-case.
 (sorry for the crappy cellphone pics)

 My CPU fan is temperature controlled. It's an old Athlon XP 2800+ so I'm not going to spend 70$ or so on a fanless cooler for it. Maybe I'll upgrade to a Core2Duo in a few months. For now this will have to do.
 Being temperature controlled it speeds up whenever ambient temp rises and the summer isn't far away, so I started thinking about what I could do.

 First thing is improving airflow. Providing a better, unresticted path for cool air is very efficient because it improves cooling without generating more noise. As you can see, I removed 3 CD/DVD bay covers to create a kind of tunnel for fresh air. The effect was dramatic! The CPU fan imediately *reduced it's RPM by some 200RPM *(1500 to 1300). But this solution had 2 problems: one is dust entering the case and that was solved with that home-made air filter; the other is that opening the case generally means more noise getting to the outside: in this case I didn't feel that plus the fact that it was open made CPU fan spin slower so the overall effect was very positive. Cost: about 1$ for the 'filter' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Just one *important note*: simply 'opening' a case doesn't reduce the temperature of the components; in fact, removing the side cover of my case makes tempratures rise! to reduce temperatures you need a proper 'duct' effect. what I did was just remove stuff from that duct so that air could flow easily.

 But then I thought about another thing: undervolting! this CPU is locked si I can't reduce it's speed. However I can change the voltage supplied to the CPU. This is very important as the amount of heat generated by the CPU depends on the voltage *squared*, so a small reduction of the Vcore reduces the heat produced and so the fan speed. The stock value is 1.65Volt; I now have it at 1.50V and it's still stable. CPU fan RPM's dopped 300RPM!! It is now at ~1000RPM and as far as I know it won't go below that but it's almost inaudible. I'll have to try playing the only game I use (GT Legends) but so far so good. I might try reducing it further. 

 The stock case fan got replaced for a Noctua fan. It's been rated by Silentpcreview.com as one of the best fans concerning noise-airflow ratio. For the same airflow it is clearly much more silent than the stock fan (at low speed). currently it's running at ~850RPM and is inaudible, even with the front of the case open. the controler is a Zalman Fanmate2 as you can see in the picture.

 And by the way, my BeQuiet PSU died so I got a another BeQuiet one from the DarkPower line, the 430W one. It is noisier than my old one (there's a little 'clicking' noise) but it is still very good. Once the RPM of the PSU fan depends on the load (how much stuff it has to power) a future upgrade to less power-hungry CPU such as Core 2 Duo may allow it to spin slower. But that's a few months away...
 However, I might soon replace my 3 hard drives with just one 500Gb Samsung. It's supposed to be one of the most silent units around. The 2 samsung's I have are definitely very silent. The 500Gb one is supposed to be even quieter... On the other hand, the 160gb seagate I have, even suspended, still makes the Solo case vibrate... can't wait to get rid of it!

 Well, it's all for now. Rembember, *silence is golden*


----------



## ekinwang

lets hug it out =)

 that is one of the BEST show ever for guys... it is just great!


----------



## okay_player

Here's my new computer:






 and my desk:





 excuse the crappy sony stereo...


----------



## soloz2

how do u like your case? I've got a p180 getting here tomorrow. the stacker will stay w/ my rig but the p180 will house my HTPC (yeah, it's beefy for a htpc)


----------



## DrkRipper

My rig is in a p180...I like it a lot, very quiet and keeps everything cool. As long you have space for it I think it would make a great HTPC case.


----------



## okay_player

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *soloz2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_how do u like your case? I've got a p180 getting here tomorrow. the stacker will stay w/ my rig but the p180 will house my HTPC (yeah, it's beefy for a htpc)_

 

It's a great case. Much bigger than my previous, and much *much* heavier, but I don't move it around very often so not a big deal. I must confess I was expecting it to be a little more quiet ... I have the 3 tri-cool fans going, all at lowest speed, as well as an arctic cooling freezer 7 (and whatever the fan is on a 7900 GS KO) and it's not nearly as quiet as I had hoped for. Maybe I was expecting too much...? Either way, it's not a huge deal... about as noisy as my previous system... or so it seems.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DrkRipper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My rig is in a p180...I like it a lot, very quiet and keeps everything cool. As long you have space for it I think it would make a great HTPC case._

 

yeah, I think it'll be better then the Antec mini-tower I've got now... the mini-tower is nice in that it's small, but it has 2 80mm fans and is pretty loud, I had to put a slot fan in just to try to keep it cooler! I have a vf900 on the gpu and an a64 pro on the cpu. plus it's a major PITA to get a full ATX mobo in there, along w/ a few HDDs and the such. 

 and at the price I paid... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 newegg has a $50 MIR, I got $15 rebate from PP and $10 from newegg


----------



## jmmtn4aj

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ekinwang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_great suggestion, but i must say, it is hard to have that distance placement on a desktop computer setup... unless your desk is really square shaped_

 

I know, but 'as close as you can get' is probably much better than having them so far apart as in some of the pictures I've seen here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There must be immense gaps in the soundstage.


----------



## wanderman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *okay_player* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's my new computer:
 [IMG*]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v514/okayplayer/computer/IMG_0083.jpg[/IMG]

 and my desk:
 [IMG*]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v514/okayplayer/computer/IMG_0084.jpg[/IMG]

 excuse the crappy sony stereo..._

 

did you get a p182 or the p180?


----------



## okay_player

it's a P180B.


----------



## modShade

My laptop rig that travels everywhere with me (it's hanging out in my gf's dorm in this picture). All my loseless files are on the LaCie D2 drive - dual-boot MacBook Pro 2.16GHz - Razer Pro Mouse - XTRA X-1 amp - HD595's. :


----------



## NeoVibe

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *okay_player* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's a great case. Much bigger than my previous, and much *much* heavier, but I don't move it around very often so not a big deal. I must confess I was expecting it to be a little more quiet ... I have the 3 tri-cool fans going, all at lowest speed, as well as an arctic cooling freezer 7 (and whatever the fan is on a 7900 GS KO) and it's not nearly as quiet as I had hoped for. Maybe I was expecting too much...? Either way, it's not a huge deal... about as noisy as my previous system... or so it seems._

 

my antec solo also had a tricool. the noctua fan I got is much more silent while giving me the same temperatures. another option are scythe fans.
 you can also try turning on and off each fan and see if it makes any difference in the temperatures. maybe with 2 fans you'll get the same performace with less noise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 And I've read somewhere that covering the top hole for the top fan gives good results. might be worth checking. cheers


----------



## jmmtn4aj




----------



## Dr Livor Mortis

I'll post as soon as I get my new desk.


----------



## flashbackk

Playing with the new camera.


----------



## PooJou

The New Hotness!


----------



## mADmAN

DAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!

 226BW!! i went all over looking for that monitor this last weekend and it was out of stock everywhere!!!

 DAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## musicmind

Indeed, 226BW is a lovely widesreen monitor. I'm very happy with mine for the price I paid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I wish they made a 24 inch so I wouldnt drool the DELL 2704 FWP monitors..lol


----------



## PooJou

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mADmAN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_DAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!

 226BW!! i went all over looking for that monitor this last weekend and it was out of stock everywhere!!!

 DAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!_

 

Haha - I didn't have to look as one of my close friends looked for me and got my other mates to chip in!

 Yay for 21st's!


----------



## Spadge

Here is mine:

 Didn't realise I had so many cables down there!!





 And the bits that matter:





 The two screens are for photo editing purposes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Paul


----------



## willtothewong

nice nice


----------



## Iron_Dreamer

Here's a few pics of the rig I described in future terms a few weeks back. Now we're fully operational, quiet as heck, and have most all the bugs ironed out. My god is this an upgrade in terms of speed from my single-core A64 3200+!


----------



## Patu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Iron_Dreamer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's a few pics of the rig I described in future terms a few weeks back. Now we're fully operational, quiet as heck, and have most all the bugs ironed out. My god is this an upgrade in terms of speed from my single-core A64 3200+!_

 

Very nice Antec Solo rig Iron_Dreamer. With that kind of cooling for CPU, there shouldn't be any problems with overheating. Warm air will flow right out of the case. 

 I'm still using A64 3000+. Works fine in normal use and even new games run pretty well with ATI X800XT as a GPU.


----------



## terrymx

i'm glad my case wasnt 1mm shorter.


----------



## afireinside

woot external watercooling! What a mess.... Headfive with DT770/80 PRO and SR60s with reverse HD414 pads in front. Card is an x-fi xtreme music, OP amp and cap coming for the "hotrod" mod


----------



## feifan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZenFountain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_




 will be getting a new desk n' stuff shortly, as is my totally unshielded computer is wrecking everything._

 

Hey, ZenFountain. That caseless look appeals to me. Is the back of the mb facing front? Makes sense -- all cable ins/outs are handy. The more I look at it and think about it, it makes sense. All parts are easy to get to. The shielding problem, tho, worries me. Does it really impact other electronics? Also, I always assumed that a closed case with strategically placed vents was necessary for proper cooling, i.e., the controlled air flow would keep key components cool. Is heat a problem?


----------



## Happy Camper

http://s118.photobucket.com/albums/o...t=IMG_0633.jpg


----------



## Patu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *feifan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey, ZenFountain. That caseless look appeals to me. Is the back of the mb facing front? Makes sense -- all cable ins/outs are handy. The more I look at it and think about it, it makes sense. All parts are easy to get to. The shielding problem, tho, worries me. Does it really impact other electronics? Also, I always assumed that a closed case with strategically placed vents was necessary for proper cooling, i.e., the controlled air flow would keep key components cool. Is heat a problem?_

 

I'd be more concerned about all the dust it collects without any casing. Otherwise that test bench -case is a cool idea IMO.


----------



## poo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_24 inch imac, klipsch speakers,total bithead HD280 pro

 The window on the left is my Wintel desktop at work running through MS RDC. If it were not for the audio peripherals the only wire on this system is the power cord.




_

 

And credit card details for us all to boot! Very generous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Under the apple...


----------



## skinnie

Here's mine...not good looking,but it does what I want =)













 Athlon XP Mobile 2600+@2575mhz 1.85v 
 2x512 Mushkin Redline Xp4000@245mhz
 DFI Lanparty NForce 2 Vdimm Modded n Sinked
 320gb Seagate Sata 7200.10rpm
 Albatron 6800gt 256mb ddr3
 Hercules Fortissimo 3 7.1 + Logitech X-530 + Sennheiser HD201

 Now that I got the tornado I can hear music,lol..pretty strange ain it?but this fan hooked up @ 2 controlers can be very silent and good performer =)


----------



## judas391

THIS THREAD IS HOT.


----------



## pheonix991

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *judas391* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_THIS THREAD IS HOT._

 

THIS THREAD IS SOO OLD.


----------



## SysteX

I'm just about finished moving into my new room. There are still some boxes laying around, but it's mostly setup. Enjoy.



























 The rest of the pictures (as well as non-resized versions of the above) can be found here.


----------



## Jodiuh

Monitor's too small.


----------



## judas391

what are the speakers?


----------



## Iceroid

best buy Insignia's


----------



## JSTpt1022

What kind of desk chair are you using SysteX? I'm having no luck finding one I like.


----------



## andrew jc

SysteX, Am I seeing correctly did my old Matantz make it yo the top? Do you have it plugged into a DAC? The whole setup looks sweet.


----------



## SysteX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JSTpt1022* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What kind of desk chair are you using SysteX? I'm having no luck finding one I like._

 

It's actually a friend's desk chair that I'm using until I can get my own. It's very comfortable--I'll ask about the details and let you know.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *andrew jc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_SysteX, Am I seeing correctly did my old Matantz make it yo the top? Do you have it plugged into a DAC? The whole setup looks sweet._

 

Yep. The Marantz is at the very top, and plugged in to the Number Cruncher 205.2 via coax. Besides looking sweet (thanks!), it definitely sounds amazing.


----------



## andrew jc

Glad that the CD changer is working out for you. Now I have to go learn to spell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All the best....andy


----------



## Happy Camper

Living room rig.


----------



## jmmtn4aj




----------



## Dual

Arg! too much bloom.


----------



## leoftw

I want the truth guys . Does this look stupid ?


----------



## cheezies

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leoftw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I want the truth guys . Does this look stupid ?




_

 

Pretty slick if you ask me! You definately save space by stacking the monitor on top, but do you notice any noise?


----------



## leoftw

none whatsoever . Thanks for the compliment .


----------



## BadassBob




----------



## Bjornboy81

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leoftw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I want the truth guys . Does this look stupid ?_

 

whatever works. Doesn't look stupid to me. The only concern is that you're blocking much of the vent area on the top of the reciever. Bad things can (and will) happen. I'd lift the monitor up a little with some small standoffs...maybe strips of 1x1 wood painted black.


----------



## mojo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SysteX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm just about finished moving into my new room. There are still some boxes laying around, but it's mostly setup. Enjoy._

 

Thanks, I did!

 What size monitor, BTW? 30 inch? 24? Being all metric I have no way to estimate Imperial measurements


----------



## leoftw

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bjornboy81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_whatever works. Doesn't look stupid to me. The only concern is that you're blocking much of the vent area on the top of the reciever. Bad things can (and will) happen. I'd lift the monitor up a little with some small standoffs...maybe strips of 1x1 wood painted black._

 

thank you for your concern. It is only a temporary solution until I find a long enough Y cable so I could set it on a rack I have .


----------



## cmirza

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leoftw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I want the truth guys . Does this look stupid?_

 

I'm guessing you have your PC stashed somewhere under the desk, I'd stick the receiver down there some how. You don't want to block the vents of the receiver, I've lost a couple of receivers due to poor ventilation. Otherwise, it looks great.


----------



## leoftw

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cmirza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm guessing you have your PC stashed somewhere under the desk, I'd stick the receiver down there some how. You don't want to block the vents of the receiver, I've lost a couple of receivers due to poor ventilation. Otherwise, it looks great._

 

actually the PC is on top of the desk but it's just not pictured . The desk is 60 inches long so theres enough room for everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want to get a longer Y cable so I ordered one today . Hopefully it will be here soon . Someone here recommended to raise the monitor with some sort of stands. 

 OFF TOPIC:

 That amp could not be considered a headphone amp , correct ?


----------



## Jetlag

Those are a pair of 100% fully factory reconditioned Paradigm Active Studio Reference 20s. I got them at a great price and sent them up to Paradigm in CA for a couple weeks of TLC. They effectively took them back to factory spec; replaced the boards, power supplies, etc. They sound great. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also in the photo is my 32" Sharp LC-32GP1U (1920x1080P) monitor/HDTV driven by an EVGA 8800GTS and my new Q6600 based PC. On the right is a Slimdevices Squeezebox 3 and my Benchmark DAC1 USB. Yes, I like spending time in my office now!


----------



## skudmunky

that is seeeexy. may I have one?


----------



## poo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skudmunky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_that is seeeexy. may I have one?_

 

No... you're too naughty.


----------



## SysteX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mojo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks, I did!

 What size monitor, BTW? 30 inch? 24? Being all metric I have no way to estimate Imperial measurements 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

It's actually a 37" 1080p panel made by Westinghouse. It doubles as my primary computer monitor and a tv.


----------



## mojo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SysteX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's actually a 37" 1080p panel made by Westinghouse. It doubles as my primary computer monitor and a tv._

 

Wow, nice. Don't you find the resolution a bit low at that size and sitting so close though?


----------



## SysteX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mojo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow, nice. Don't you find the resolution a bit low at that size and sitting so close though?_

 

Not at all. I sit about 4' away, and it's very comfortable. It was a little overwhelming at first, but now it's simply amazing. Given the fact that I have limited space, and my computer monitor has to double as a tv, I wouldn't have any other size.


----------



## mojo

Thanks for the comments SysteX. I am in the same position as you, or will be soon. Moving to a smaller house, need to combine a computer monitor and TV. I was thinking about a Benq FP241W, which is 24" 1920x1280. I did consider the TV route but was a bit concerned because most 30" monitors are 2560x1600, which keeps each pixel the same size as a 24" monitor. There is a good graph here:

http://www.behardware.com/articles/6...d-samsung.html

 The text seems to imply the example 32" TV is at 1366x768 so obviously a full HD set is going to be a lot better.

 I saw a few 30" monitors last month. Seriously impressive. Massive screen space and such high resolution you can have masses of information on the screen. It's almost too much for things like web browsing. A lot of people on [H]ardForum seem very happy with 32" and even 37" TVs as monitors... I am very tempted now.

 Sadly there is no-where I can view one with a PC connected...


----------



## joakim

ok, just got my new imac. On the right you can spot Sennheiser HD650 and a Harmony design amplifier.. Dont know what card to buy now...


----------



## kpeezy

Wow. That looks incredible.


----------



## senny-ftw

More love for the Mac and HD650 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














 My setup while at uni is also on head-fi here


----------



## leoftw

The amp is on the floor now


----------



## skyline889

Nice rigs guys! Mine's about two years old so nothing bleeding edge but it'll get the job done for the next ten months. I've been upgrading it slowly over the past two years but there's only so much you can do with a mobo that doesn't support C2D. Upcoming plans are pretty simple, just make my rig quieter and run cooler. I'm planning on a buying a Seasonic S12-430/550 Energy+, a Tuniq 120, another Icage, and a few Scythe Kaze-Jyunis. I might also replace the two PATA hds with two more 500gb SATAs if the prices fall on Black Friday. For my monitor, I'm still waiting on the price of the 24s to hit $350 before I buy. I'm still a complete noob when it comes to computers but I'm learning...slowly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Specs:

 Thermaltake Kandalf (Secondary HD cage removed, quick mount fan mounts removed, top+rear 90mm fans removed, Top mount USB/Firewire/Audio ports disconnected)
 Asus P5WD2 Premium
 Intel 560J Prescott OC @ 4.05ghz (Vcore @ 1.41v)
 2x1gb Samsung DDR2 533 4200 @ DDR2 450 3200 (1:1)
 EVGA 7600GS
 WD Raptor 36gb, WD 180gb, Seagate 200gb, Maxtor 500gb
 EMU 1212m

 Set-up has changed a little since these were taken. I added my cd changer back under the Denon and for the comp, I'm running a 90mm fan over the 7600GS. Apparently EVGA doesn't put much thought into their passive cooling so the card was running at 76c at idle, it's now at 47c under load!


----------



## Baines93

I will post mine later....


----------



## krmathis

My two computers:
 * 15" MacBook Pro (2.4GHz Core 2 Duo, 2GB RAM, 160GB 7200rpm, ...)
 * 15" PowerBook G4 (1.5GHz PPC7447A, 1GB RAM, 100GB 7200rpm, ...)


----------



## Baines93

*Ok, First of all, this is a little long, but PLEASE read it, as i spent time typing it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





 My custom built gaming PC. It's not the newest technology, but its far fast enough for my everyday needs, surfing the internet, and is a good gaming pc too. It also looks nice!

 Everything is there, apart from my 250gb external hard disk in some of the newer pictures, which was at my dads at the time. I am running out of space on the external with all my app/game installer backups, and my drive images, PSP ISO's etc. 

 I have a 65% full 200gb inside with my music, A few favourite PSP Games, A few films ect. My muisc is mainly 96k MP3, as i cant hear an audible differece between 96 and 320! Still some to convert though. I use Winamp 5.5 Bento for music.

*My speakers are Labtec, and they are quite old but i like them. I dont really tailor my speaker purchases to sound, as i can easily change the EQ of them on the sub, unlike my Zen, where it all distorts nastily. I have recently moved them as far apart as i can, but move them in a few inches when sitting at the pc, i like the soundstage, but i noticed many of you have your speakers either side of your monitor, like i had previously?! Why?*

 The headset is a Trust 640u USB gaming headset, that uses the c-media 7.1 surround sound drivers/chip. I use it for gaming, but im not keen on them for music, with 7.1 turned off of course, as they are too neutral, and boring i find. They are unexplainable, as there is nothing to explain!!

*I cant remember all the specs, i will ask my dad and update later, as he built it with me.*

























 No, the white thing unfortunatley is not a Supermicro, its my ZVM's Sync Dongle Lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here you can just see Winamp 5.5's top bar, set to always on top, with Firefox made a bit smaller, below. This is my Web-Surfing-Music-Setup, as Winamp 5.5's web browser doesnt support tabs, and Firefox's music plugin isnt as good as Winamp.[/















*The yellow thing is a mono speaker that we made at school last year. Sound crap, but im pleased with the design. Everything is surface mounted on a PCB. Its a steering wheel...*







*Its really loud, the neon fan on the side isnt a quiet one, and the cpu, and power supply ones are a little loud. If i unplug the side fan, its alot quiter so, maybe i will get a quiter fan, and possibly some sound proofing if it doesnt look to bad/i can "hide" it. *

*After Xmas, i will have a 20" Iiyama widescreen LCD (Prezzie), and with my money, i will contribute a bit to the screen if i have to, buy a 500gb disk and but the 250gb inside, and the 500gb in the external HDD caddy, i will also build (DIY) a huge desk in the place of the bookcase, and old desk, buy a pair of music headphones (Grado?), get my dads old soundcard, and a headphone stand. I will hopefully have a new camera (prezzie) too to snap a few pics of the new setup, and start amateur photography too!! I will spend a few quid quitening it too, as it will still be on my desk, but further away, so i wouldnt be able to have open cans really (SR60 etc.)*

*Also in about 4weeks, i should have my Livewires for my portable rig:
 Currently Zen Vision M -> Invisibleshield -> ER6i.*





*I WILL POST DETAILED SPECS LATER, BUT ALL I KNOW FOR NOW IS:*

 1gb Corsaire Ram
 ASUS Mobo
 Trust 640u USB Gamaing Headset
 AC'97 Onboard sound (Crap)
 200gb Maxtor internal
 250gb Maxtor in external caddy
 Old CRT Monitor
 Labtec 2.1 Speakers inc. Sub
 A case that did have multi coloured LEDS in the bottom front (2 strips on the front of the case), but had too much pink/red, so i stuck one in the power led hole, and left the blue ones at the top, for 99% Blue, so they fade down. I think it looks great!!
 2x 30cm Blue cold cathodes, which are hidden in the pc case. They are ment to be sound reactive (black box seen through window on the side), but thank god it doesnt work, as it would look terrible!! The rocker swich on the 2nd drive bay cover is for the cold cathodes to. it turns them on/off.
 Microsoft Laser Mouse (£35!)
 Labtec Media Keyboard....Great keyboard, cost me only £5!

 -= Matt =-
*
 EDIT: 
 Sorry for the crappy pics, the neon lighting affects my K750i's 2mp camera.
 The scary face seen in the mirror, is actually a halloween mask resting ontop of my fishing rod, it is 11ft, but in 2 pieces in the canvas slip.
 The junk ON the bookcase is a few gift cards ect, and a key on a keyring. That wasnt meant to be there lol.
 The junk IN the bookcase is lego and stuff, which i havnt touched since i was 9 lol.
 The Glowing thing in the PC window is the stray 2nd multi colour LED, which seems to have gone through a hole and needs moving back behind the front panel.
*

 -= Matt =-


----------



## Jodiuh

Holy underline! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 +1 for shiny looking green thing on cans
 +1 for hanging them up
 +1 for the antenna on the CRT
 +1 for bling

 -1 for the CS fan grill

 I want to see more hanging headphones!!


----------



## Gaara

Missing from the pic is my USB Monica. PC-> USB Monica -> Promitheus Audio Ref 1 TVC -> Monarchy Audio SM-70 -> Stone Image Audio Rothschilde A2s.

 Sometimes I feed the USB Monica to my Hornet which powers a pair of Senn HD-650s.


----------



## werdwerdus

+1 for the CS fan grill


----------



## Patu

LOL. CS fan grill. That must be the geekiest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Baines93

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jodiuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Holy underline! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 +1 for shiny looking green thing on cans
 +1 for hanging them up
 +1 for the antenna on the CRT
 +1 for bling
 -1 for the CS fan grill
 I want to see more hanging headphones!!_

 

Ok,

 1. Green thing is the reflection of my curtains on the chrome logo plate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 2. They are hanging on my left curtains tie back hook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 how cheapie, i said i was gonna get a stand though!!

 3. Antenna is cos my router moved and i couldnt get a good signal, so instead of moving my PC i picked one of them up cheap. And occasionally i connect to a neighbour who should have WEP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will be concealing it soon, especially when i get my desk/screen, itll look bad!

 4. I like it too. 'Specially with the lights off!

 5. Ok, well i like it, and i dont play CS often, which should un-geekify me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *werdwerdus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_+1 for the CS fan grill 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Ok, well i like it!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_LOL. CS fan grill. That must be the geekiest thing I've ever seen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I may have to change that, you are now the 5th person to say that!!


 Just fitted my on-loan-from-my-dad Creative Sound Blaster Live! I havnt tried earphones yet, but teh only thing i notice with speakers, is that volume is noticabley lower than i normally have it, but it is just as loud, if not louder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now to wire up my 2x 3.5mm jacks in the front of my PC... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tons of pins and only a few one-pin connectors, Like mic power, mic in, Left RET, Right RET, Right out, Left out, Ground x2. I know i dont connect them onto the side, where the DVD drive and the rest can plug in, but possibly some of the AUDIO_EXT pins are used? I cant find anything in the manual, or on the internet, if anyone can help i would appreciate it!!

 -= Matt =-


----------



## Jodiuh

Don't change the grill on our part...especially if we disagree as it gives us something to fight about in UT3 or TF2.


----------



## leoftw

There is a pic of the inside of my pc , it now has a 8800 gts and an extra drive.
 As you can see it was severely damaged , it fell from someones desktop and he did not want to deal with it and sold it to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Broken video card


----------



## Baines93

Ok, found out i cant hook up my front jacks, cos the SBL! card outputs digital, and my jacks are analouge!

 oh well, its only on loan!

 I will keep it, i was just joking lol. So many people i know have said its geeky, and i try not to be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -= Matt =-


----------



## Patu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baines93* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I may have to change that, you are now the 5th person to say that!!_

 

That came from a guy who wasted five years of his life playing that game so don't take it too seriously.


----------



## tpc41

College Dorm Room Setup
 -imb thinkpad Z60m (behind the keyboard)
 -22inch gateway lcd monitor
 -headroom total bithead
 -sennheiser HD-280 (mini xlr recable)
 -swans m10 speakers with coffee mug stands
 -and yes i know the sub is in a terrible location, so feel free to give me any placement suggestions...im afraid to put it under my desk because there is no grill.


----------



## pheonix991

Make a grill, put it under the desk. I just put mine back on the floor, and omg, soooo much better.


----------



## Baines93

Nice stands, looks great, inovative! 

 Nice Monitor too, 22"! Im getting a 20" YAY!!

 -= Matt =-


----------



## Jodiuh

Wow, I'm mad envious of those speakers. Do they make them in a 4 or 5 config? I'm currently using the X-Fi Elite Pro w/ Klipsch 4.1's from 2002? Crysis has been wild fun and the use of surround sound really helps the immersion level, but there combined sound quality leave a lot to be desired. One of these days Creative will just die. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Finally got around to snapping a couple pics of my little space...


----------



## arterius2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leoftw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There is a pic of the inside of my pc , it now has a 8800 gts and an extra drive.
 As you can see it was severely damaged , it fell from someones desktop and he did not want to deal with it and sold it to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Broken video card 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

are those ISA slots? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol.. nice


----------



## redwires

My home setup:









 Acer Travelmate 8204 -> Toshiba (Creative) SPDIF -> Mystery (Self-built) DAC -> M3 -> ATH-A900.

 The second photo also contains my a part of my work setup (under the Toshiba box)
 Keces PCM2702 DAC -> Mini3 -> MDR-EX90.


----------



## uofmtiger

I guess my main system could be considered a computer rig since I use a Sony VAIO VGX-XL1 Digital Living System PC in there.







 I reviewed the computer here.


----------



## Fungi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tpc41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 College Dorm Room Setup
 -imb thinkpad Z60m (behind the keyboard)
 -22inch gateway lcd monitor
 -headroom total bithead
 -sennheiser HD-280 (mini xlr recable)
 -swans m10 speakers with coffee mug stands
 -and yes i know the sub is in a terrible location, so feel free to give me any placement suggestions...im afraid to put it under my desk because there is no grill._

 

Wow, those M10s really do look great. I wouldn't be too comfortable with putting them on coffee mugs, but they look like decor


----------



## kipman725

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *uofmtiger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I guess my main system could be considered a computer rig since I use a Sony VAIO VGX-XL1 Digital Living System PC in there.


 I reviewed the computer here._

 

jesus somone knows how to have fun isane amound of hardware


----------



## Jodiuh

Looks like tiger's building an Ark.


----------



## TMM

My Hideout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (i know the speakers are in a really crap location, that will change when i rebuild them as floorstanders 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)





 inside the (main) comp:


----------



## kpeezy

Super clean inside TMM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What video card is that? Crazy heatsink.


----------



## TMM

Its only a 7600GT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm hoping to upgrade it to a 8800GT/GTS in the near future.


----------



## terrymx

i owned the 8800gtx before, and now the 8800gts. there is a good difference in performance. i would rather go straight to the 8800gtx. Also I find my 8800gts having a hard time handling COD4 at max graphic, and Crysis at medium graphic.


----------



## soloz2

get a 8800Gt, it's better than the gts and cheaper, only about 3% less than gtx at half the price


----------



## TMM

the GTS comes with a better, quieter cooler then the GT, but the GT runs cooler, so would be easier to cool passively... decisions, decisions!


----------



## Fungi

A quiet cooler isn't that expensive; of course the graphics card that generates less heat regardless of cooler is a better choice.
 Less heat = less cooling required = less noise = more music heard!


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TMM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Its only a 7600GT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm hoping to upgrade it to a 8800GT/GTS in the near future._

 

You have an HR-03 on the 76?! Haha, that's awesome. I'm actually selling my GTX for a pair of GT's. It's a small pain as the board will have to be swapped too, but I must have my Crysis. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My only concerns are high load temps (90's), crappy stock fan that's going to unload the heat in my case, and of course a severe drop in memory bandwidth/size. W/ Crysis cranked, it used more than 512MB. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then again adding another GTX would be too costly/pain as it would mean new psu, another HR-03, and a bunch more heat.

 EDIT: Oh yes, the complete lack of an EVGA for under $300 kinda sucks too.


----------



## skudmunky

Nvidia really screwed all the people who waited out on the GTS 640 a bit. It's not really worth it for me to switch over from my GTS 640 to the newer faster cheaper GT, the performance increase is minimal, since I don't run Vista yet.

 Well, I've got a few days left to decide before my step up program runs out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but yeah - until the new 512mb and 1024mb GTS cards come out, the GT is king of the hill.


----------



## Jodiuh

Considering you paid more for the 640, will the step up "refund" some cash? And you're only allowed 1 step, up, right? I'll be snagging the 2 88GT's w/ hopes of stepping up to the G90 if it's released within 90 days. Also, do you know if the motherboard's qualify. I may wanna run TRISLI w/ the 790i.


----------



## skudmunky

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jodiuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Considering you paid more for the 640, will the step up "refund" some cash? And you're only allowed 1 step, up, right? I'll be snagging the 2 88GT's w/ hopes of stepping up to the G90 if it's released within 90 days. Also, do you know if the motherboard's qualify. I may wanna run TRISLI w/ the 790i. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

step up doesn't refund at all ever. I'd just hafta pay shipping to do the step up, and buy an interim card from bestbuy (then return it of course)

 I believe motherboards qualify. But why do trisli?


----------



## uofmtiger

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jodiuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looks like tiger's building an Ark. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

It started off as an Ark, but the two tigers in the photo keep eating all the other animals.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I should mention that the computer in the photo has a 200 Disc DVD changer that is run via firewire. I ran the firewire into a separate room because the changer is so big that it will not fit on the rack. The great thing about the setup is that the changer allows batch mode burning of CDs, so I was able to burn my 1300+ CDs to my computer in a couple of weeks at night while I slept.

 Here is a photo:


----------



## Jodiuh

That's awesome.


----------



## mADmAN

changed my case recently... its a Lian Li PC-A10 which i sent to a friend of mine to do some mods which includes...

 1/ BTX Style conversion
 2/ Front Intake Mesh
 3/ Front Intake fan plate (for supplying lotsa air to the 2x8800GTS SLI).










 THE HORROR!!!!!





 pic of the intake mesh....the fan plate can be seen through the intake mesh





 workstation....





 the headphone on the table is thhe Franken PhilKoss (link in siggy)

THIS was my old case before the A10 - the LL PC-007B


----------



## PooJou

Here are some interior pics of my thing... I built it literally to be dead silent - even now the only way I can tell it's on is from the light at the front. The loudest part by far is the WD500gb hdd and that isn't exactly loud 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I apologise for my terrible photos - N73 + under table = UGH

 Using the P180B as it was supposed to - completely passive Scythe ninja - rear fan (Noctua 120-800, throttled to 7v) blows in, top out





 You can see the whole case here - psu is a seasonic S12-550w - dead silent - front intake is another noctua fan - 8800GTS/E6600/2gigs Corsair XMS

 Oh and you can see my INCREDIBLY dusty M-Audio Audiophile192 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Here is a terrible desktop pic - note 12 year old keyboard


----------



## skudmunky

all that money on silent PC and you have a noisemaker for a keyboard. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 seriously though, great build.


----------



## willtothewong

is that rx8 i see?!


----------



## PooJou

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skudmunky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_all that money on silent PC and you have a noisemaker for a keyboard. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 seriously though, great build._

 

Haha, yeah I cannot get over the quality of this keyboard tho - no fade, no reduction in typing "niceness" after a good 10 years - not like this crap they churn out now that has fading keys after 6 months 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And it's really really loud lol.


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *willtothewong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_is that rx8 i see?!_

 

Yeah, it is, I'm not sure if you can makeout the key for it on my desk


----------



## Jodiuh

I used the UltraX for over 2 years and now I'm on the MS. They're quick 'n' quiet typers for under $20 bucks. I wish the cords were longer tho. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MS Comfort Curve 2000

Logitech UltraX


----------



## okay_player

here's me:




 I know you are all probably shaking your head at the stereo. Honestly the only thing I don't really like about it is the massive footprint.


----------



## ph0rk

here's my listening area. I seem to have snapped the shot just as the displays were going to sleep.






 This is a 90 degree turn to the left, where most 'phones live, amongst the social theory. Can you pick the book that doesn't belong? 







 A nicer shot, more like what I see as I sit.






 What my deck keyboard looks like after some bourbon. How everything else is in focus, I have no idea.


----------



## wangerin

Pic when I had an icfx3200.

 Current:
 CM Stacker (rad mounted in case floor)
 DFI P965-S
 e6400 @ 3.2
 2GB-HZ's
 7900GTO
 Audigy 2 ZS
 OCZ Powerstream 600

 Cooling:
 DD TDX, Koosah, Cool Rad 32T, DD12V-D5, OCZ mem cooler

 Logitech G15, G5, Dell 3007WFP


----------



## mow_the_hawk

I hope to get another screen and a DAC soon.


----------



## skudmunky

that rubik's cube is looking mighty sad, get a new one and retire that thing!


----------



## mow_the_hawk

haha. I suppose I should.


----------



## terrymx

so glad i bought this enermax case. the 250mm fans makes everything cool. added two 10db 120mm fans, and replace my power supply fans too. now everything is quiet so i can listen to music without bothers.


----------



## Svperstar

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *terrymx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_

 



 so glad i bought this enermax case. the 250mm fans makes everything cool. added two 10db 120mm fans, and replace my power supply fans too. now everything is quiet so i can listen to music without bothers._

 

What?


----------



## Elluzion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Norman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 Usually use my 595s but occasionally use my Super.fi when I feel like some mega bass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Spec: 
 3.2GHz 478 Prescott
 Asus P4P800E Mobo
 4 x Corsair 512Mb DDR3200 TwinX-1024
 Leadtek 6800GT
 X-fi Xtreme Music_

 

dude what amp is that!!!?!!!


----------



## kamal007

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Elluzion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_dude what amp is that!!!?!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

headfive or arietta


----------



## terrymx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Svperstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What?_


----------



## Tem

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *terrymx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

lmao


----------



## aldave

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PooJou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here are some interior pics of my thing... I built it literally to be dead silent - even now the only way I can tell it's on is from the light at the front. The loudest part by far is the WD500gb hdd and that isn't exactly loud 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I apologise for my terrible photos - N73 + under table = UGH

 Using the P180B as it was supposed to - completely passive Scythe ninja - rear fan (Noctua 120-800, throttled to 7v) blows in, top out





 You can see the whole case here - psu is a seasonic S12-550w - dead silent - front intake is another noctua fan - 8800GTS/E6600/2gigs Corsair XMS

 Oh and you can see my INCREDIBLY dusty M-Audio Audiophile192 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Here is a terrible desktop pic - note 12 year old keyboard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_

 

does ur 8800 gts run at like 65 celcius at stock idle, cause mine does, iunno if its supposed to, btw ur rig is very similar to mine
 i dunno how to add pictures tho, but its
 c2d e6750 at 3.55
 gigabyte ga-p35-dq6
 antec neohe 550 
 scythe ninja 
 1 noctua fan the rest are stock fans
 8800 gts 320 
 p180b
 2 gigs crucial ram 
 samsung 206bw monitor
 mx revoluiotn mouse 
 dell keyboard


----------



## trose49




----------



## wangerin




----------



## skudmunky

my latest messy area. for the record I am right handed, I just browse on the desktop with my left hand because my right wrist is having problems, and it makes the keyboard much easier to type on.


----------



## kukrisna

my dorm rig






 I'm running off a MacBook Pro that's in the pullout drawer with a cooling pad under it, but the air got stuck thus i have 6 intake fans in front and 6 exhaust fans in the back powered by a power supply that i stuck under the desk with 3M tape.

 Monitor is a 21.6" samsung, I have the Presonus Central Station, and an AKG K701. I also have a Tripp-Lite isolation transformer under the desk to clean up the power.


----------



## Gautama

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wangerin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_[IMGttp://images31.fotki.com/v1049/photos/5/570044/2183309/Desk-vi.jpg[/IMG]_

 

Hosh,

 I have a G15
 I have a G5
 I have the X-230s
 I have mylars.


----------



## aldave

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jodiuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow, I'm mad envious of those speakers. Do they make them in a 4 or 5 config? I'm currently using the X-Fi Elite Pro w/ Klipsch 4.1's from 2002? Crysis has been wild fun and the use of surround sound really helps the immersion level, but there combined sound quality leave a lot to be desired. One of these days Creative will just die. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Finally got around to snapping a couple pics of my little space...








_

 

nice, DFI mobos are pure perfection


----------



## Dual




----------



## Gautama

Centurion 534 Midtower
 AMD AM2 A64 X2 5000+ @3ghz with stock volts
 DFI Infinity UltraII M2
 Galaxy 8800gt (max oc with vcore upped was 760/1875/2100, I run stock now,however)
 OCZ Gold 2x512mb and 2x1024 DDR2 800
 Western Digital 160gb 7.2k rpm
 Sheilded X-Fi with AD8599 opamp
 Seasonic S12 380w

 19" LG Flatron WS monitor
 Logitech G15 keyboard
 Logitech G5 mouse
 Xtrac Ripper mousepad

 All run on Vista Ultimate 64


----------



## artizen65

Minus the PC.


----------



## owkia

My computer wasn't watercooled in the second pic, but my desk is still set up in the same way.


----------



## krmathis

My main computer:


----------



## Joshatdot




----------



## brotherlen

[
 What my deck keyboard looks like after some bourbon. How everything else is in focus, I have no idea.

http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o29/ph0rk/key1.jpg[/QUOTE]

 Deck makes the best keyboard, I have the toxic green one with my keys blanked out. Anybody used the full sized one yet?


----------



## kugino

my imac listening station:


----------



## SK138

My sever (now in the basement): 





 My workstation / headphone listening area: (it's dead quiet area)


----------



## jzhang1013

Finally complete setup


----------



## ozz

not sure i did this right but here it is


----------



## Tem

that G5 craps all over my Dimension 8400...man i need a new pc. or some *new* upgrades.


----------



## FZR1k

*jzhang1013*, Is that a Center-Channel Speaker? Or a Subwoofer?


----------



## terrymx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FZR1k* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*jzhang1013*, Is that a Center-Channel Speaker? Or a Subwoofer?_

 

both, it is a subwoofer, but it does output some low-midrange frequency on low volume level.

 i think that subwoofer is too much in the face, you should try putting the lcd ontop of the subwoofer and push it back. forcing you to look upward at the lcd, thus improves the back.


----------



## tfarney

Quote:


 Holy smokes, is that really what the inside of a G5 looks like?? 
 

The guts of that G5 make most computers look like the box I keep old ICs in.

 Tim


----------



## RoosterX

My place in my bedroom 







 My main computers inside(Lian-Li PC25B)






 and the inside of my HTPC/fileserver that normally is hidden away in a closet(CoolerMaster Stacker)


----------



## Hookem

Lian-Li rig with blue UV reactive sleeving and cables.
















 Coolermast CM690


----------



## cheezies

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mr Do* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I posted this in another thread so here it is once again.






 Later.
 Do!_

 

What tube amp is that to the right?


----------



## feverfive

Crappy pic...all I have is my cell phone camera. Set up is: Macbook Pro > Apogee Duet > Music Hall A25.2 > Epos ELS-3 bookshelf speakers on stands; I also have a Hsu VTF-1 powered sub on order...


----------



## slwiser




----------



## TopPop

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *feverfive* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Crappy pic...all I have is my cell phone camera. Set up is: Macbook Pro > Apogee Duet > Music Hall A25.2 > Epos ELS-3 bookshelf speakers on stands; I also have a Hsu VTF-1 powered sub on order...




_

 






 I absolutely love it! 

 Very simple, yet you've chosen your components well. The imaging must be spectacular! How do you find that the ELS-3's work in the near-field like that?


----------



## feverfive

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TopPop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 I absolutely love it! 

 Very simple, yet you've chosen your components well. The imaging must be spectacular! How do you find that the ELS-3's work in the near-field like that?_

 

I think they are TERRIFIC... They don't go very low (only to 65Hz, thus why I ordered a Hsu sub), but the imaging & soundstage are great. The Epos are very detailed, & the tweeters are aluminum dome, but pretty darn smooth for non-fabric, IMO. When shopping for speakers, I decided early on that low greq response wasn't super important to me b/c I knew I'd want a sub anyway... I spent many hours researching what I wanted, and am very happy....I even came under my self-imposed budget of $2,500; I bought everything over a 7 week period. I was a bit backward by starting w/ the Duet, but it worked out well.


----------



## mikeymad

Just got a system from a friend on mine.... nice monster.....


 Voodoo off......







 Voodoo On.....







 Good voodoo... sit...








 Cheers,


----------



## krmathis

My main computer rig...


----------



## Shizdan

Build Log


----------



## I<3SQ




----------



## mattcalf

Click for big.


----------



## ozz

nice pics makes me want to build a tower.


----------



## BadassBob




----------



## malldian

That is an awesome looking room.


----------



## malldian

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Norman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 Usually use my 595s but occasionally use my Super.fi when I feel like some mega bass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Spec: 
 3.2GHz 478 Prescott
 Asus P4P800E Mobo
 4 x Corsair 512Mb DDR3200 TwinX-1024
 Leadtek 6800GT
 X-fi Xtreme Music_

 

What dock is that for the iPod?


----------



## mrarroyo

Looks like the Apple Dock.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *malldian* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What dock is that for the iPod?_

 

An older iPod dock. Probably the one sold back then for the 5G iPod.
 Its not the current Universal Dock, since that one have an IR eye in the front.


----------



## K271 Guy

It was à good game


----------



## jinp6301

that is awesome!


----------



## Alpha 1 Omega

54 pages but well worth it.

 much love to all

 cm stacker to rule them all


----------



## scott_d_m

_Orubasarot,

 That is a killer gaming setup you have there. You must spend a lot of time in that room. I know I would.
_


----------



## Bones13

Did not know about this thread, I posted on my set up last month or so.

 At least I cleaned off my computer table enough to take pictures.

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f46/my...ker-rig-364657


----------



## BadassBob

Im a sucker for horns


----------



## mekanoplastik

just got the a2 today.. !!


----------



## Shahrose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Orubasarot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A long time ago in High School I posted a baller ass portable K271s and Zen Xtra setup. Finishing College now, a little more sane in some departments, a little less in others.









_

 

despite all the great setups in this thread, after seeing your's they just seem insignificant. i'd like to have a similar setup in the near future.


----------



## myinitialsaredac

In Entirety





 Case Upclose





 Case minus side panel





 Case minus side panel in entirety





 Upclose of the 4 fan wall

 Internals:
















 Specs:
 Cooler Master Stacker
 Nvidia 8800gtx duoorb modded
 7 Silenx 11db fans
 Intel core2duo 3ghz with tmg1 fan
 4 gig OCZ reaper 
 3 32 gig Raptors
 Fan Speed Controller
 EVGA nvidia 680 sli board
 Killer Network Card M1
 750 watt pcpower and cooling company psu
 Some other stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *EDIT* Oops, almost left out 2 of the most important parts!
 The Guitar and the single most important part, the chair!







 Dave


----------



## qib

mekanoplastik -what are you connecting your a2's to? A DAC or something? Just wondering because im getting those soon.


----------



## mekanoplastik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qib* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_mekanoplastik -what are you connecting your a2's to? A DAC or something? Just wondering because im getting those soon._

 

the a2´s are connected to a fubar III usb dac/headamp , the fubar pot controls de lineout volume...something some people dont like..but in this case is very nice to have as the a2´s have the pot at the back.

 i wanted the smallest possible setup, but..there are some nice chinese usb dac´s on ebay that i consider better option than the fubar

 regarding the a2´s, they are nice....for the size, positioning is extremly important, in my case they resonate the table they are sitting upon very easily and i have to use the foobar (player) equalicer to minimize this, they are pretty well built and nice to look at...overall they make a nice computer setup.


----------



## FallenAngel

The result (maybe for another few months) of 2 years of Head-Fi - my current system (and cleanest desk in ages).

 PC:
 Core2Duo E8400 @ 3.96Ghz
 4GB Corsair 6400C4D @ 1:1 440MHz 5-6-6-20
 eVGA 8800GT

 Audio:
 ESI Juli@ with custom I2S breakout cable
 North Star m192 DAC
 Beta22 for Denon D5000 & Sennheiser HD650
 Heavily modded Melos for Grado RS-1
 DIY integrated GainClone for Omega Grande 6R speakers

 *Speakers not hooked up yet, just rearranged system and my Cardas speaker cables no longer reach.


----------



## leng jai




----------



## pbirkett

Below is my current system, picture taken especially for this thread about 5 minutes ago! Could do with tidying up a little, but it'll do for now! I think this will likely be it for a while, I've been contemplating a change of headphone amp but I dont know whether to at the moment...

 This is the result of stuff I've accumulated after starting over about 3 years ago now....

 * Panasonic Viera 42" Plasma PX70
 * Sky HD STB
 * HP Pavillion Elite M9361 PC
 * Harman Kardon HK6550 amplifier
 * Rega ELA speakers
 * ANT Audio Amber headphone amp (out of view, best way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
 * Beresford TC-7510 Mk6/3 DAC (out of view, again, for the best)
 * Sennheiser HD600 headphones


----------



## Reformation

*current setup*












*old pics for fun* btw this is my new handle used to be puiah11


----------



## HooDude

Fixed


----------



## krmathis

My main computer rig.







 Grrr! Someone above should really consider resizing his/her pictures!


----------



## HooDude

There, i'll just take 'em the hell down, how about that? God this is a lousy forum.


----------



## smuh




----------



## FallenAngel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HooDude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There, i'll just take 'em the hell down, how about that? God this is a lousy forum._

 

How about a thumbnail, it's very likely that not everybody wants to see that many huge photos.

 I don't think _krmathis_ was talking _only_ about you.

 Don't like the forum, leave.


----------



## myinitialsaredac

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How about a thumbnail, it's very likely that not everybody wants to see that many huge photos.

 I don't think krmathis was talking only about you.

 Don't like the forum, leave._

 

Agreed Pavel,
 Flaming the forums on the forums is like walking into a steelers bar and yelling Pittsburgh sucks.

 Dave


----------



## HooDude

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Don't like the forum, leave._

 

Done and done!


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HooDude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There, i'll just take 'em the hell down, how about that? God this is a lousy forum._

 

Well, my post was not targeting anyone specific.
 I just verified that someone above did post massive pictures. 2600x1200 pixels to be specific... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bye!


----------



## mark_h




----------



## pbirkett

And the prize for the most over the top printer ever goes to MarkH!

 Laserjet 8500 series by any chance?! LOL


----------



## mark_h

LOL yeah it weighs about a ton! Had some seriously bad times getting it into my flat!


----------



## myinitialsaredac

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mark_h* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_LOL yeah it weighs about a ton! Had some seriously bad times getting it into my flat!_

 

That is an intense printer, what do you do for a living that requires such a beast?

 Dave


----------



## mark_h

I'm a student studying Architecture so I print a lot of my presentations off on it, its A3 full colour lazer, it worked out cheaper to buy and maintain it than print at university. I work as a freelance graphic designer so I run proofs off it as well...yawn...


----------



## smuh

printing fake notes all day long?


----------



## myinitialsaredac

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mark_h* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm a student studying Architecture so I print a lot of my presentations off on it, its A3 full colour lazer, it worked out cheaper to buy and maintain it than print at university. I work as a freelance graphic designer so I run proofs off it as well...yawn...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

So modest haha, that is awesome though!

 Best of luck to ya

 Dave


----------



## mark_h

I know I often bore myself to sleep...


----------



## Reformation

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, my post was not targeting anyone specific.
 I just verified that someone above did post massive pictures. 2600x1200 pixels to be specific... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bye!_

 

ok make sure you send my prize to the correct address =)
 btw it's not a big deal unless you make it one, but hey it's your money and forum


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Reformation* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ok make sure you send my prize to the correct address =)
 btw it's not a big deal unless you make it one, but hey it's your money and forum_

 

Have a nice day!


----------



## scott_d_m

My small computer rig:


----------



## IceClass

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scott_d_m* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My small computer rig:




_

 

Awesome desktop speaker stands. I totally approve!


----------



## krmathis

My computer rig


----------



## HeadLover

I don't understand how you guys can use a laptop as a main PC.

 I love having a big screen (26 or even 30) with a good keyboard and so on.

 Really don't like using a laptop.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadLover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't understand how you guys can use a laptop as a main PC._

 

Different preferences, needs, ...
 Just like some prefer portable headphone rigs, while others prefer a stationary one.


----------



## IceClass

Simple; just plug a monitor into your laptop.
 I run an Apple MacBook Pro 17" with a 30" LCD Cinema Display when it's in its dock.
 Makes for cool visualizers.


----------



## boomslang

My NAS machine, runs Gentoo Linux. 8x500G + 8x1T drives + 1x80G drives, 9.6T of usable space after formatting into two discrete RAID5 arrays.


----------



## scott_d_m

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadLover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't understand how you guys can use a laptop as a main PC.

 I love having a big screen (26 or even 30) with a good keyboard and so on.

 Really don't like using a laptop._

 

Your eyesight must be pretty bad if you need a computer monitor up to 30".
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Hell, my TV isn't even that big.


----------



## HeadLover

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scott_d_m* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Your eyesight must be pretty bad if you need a computer monitor up to 30".
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Hell, my TV isn't even that big._

 

Well, playing games at that big screen is just pure fun and amazing


----------



## scott_d_m

Not all of us are gamers.


----------



## HeadLover

also working
 I do a lot of programming, and working with many docs and so on, so it is nice to have a screen of 24" or more, so I can have 1920x1200 and a very big space to work on.


----------



## progo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadLover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_also working
 I do a lot of programming, and working with many docs and so on, so it is nice to have a screen of 24" or more, so I can have 1920x1200 and a very big space to work on._

 

For real men's works a dual screen combo is better than one IMO. My 2x17" is so cool with its 2560x1024. Planning on getting a third one. 

 Sure if one games a lot, then a single screen is better.


----------



## I<3SQ

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scott_d_m* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My small computer rig:




_

 

Very nice setup there, you get points for creativity and for the AudioEngine's


----------



## poo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *I<3SQ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very nice setup there, you get points for creativity and for the AudioEngine's
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Extra points if the cans have been filled with dead weight of some sort


----------



## scott_d_m

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *poo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Extra points if the cans have been filled with dead weight of some sort 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Kitty litter...seriously, without the poo.


----------



## ph0rk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scott_d_m* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Your eyesight must be pretty bad if you need a computer monitor up to 30".
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Hell, my TV isn't even that big._

 

Having more screen real estate is like having a bigger desk - you can have more stuff on it. Mail to the right, iTunes to the left, etc.


----------



## slwiser

Here is a picture of my family of portables with my Dell Mini 9 with it's outboard Passport 320 gig hard drive. I also am using JRIve Media as my player. The Mini 9 also has 16 gigs of SSD and 16 gigs storage on SDHD. JRiver Media is configured to allow hardware to handle the feed instead of software on the XP.

 iBasso Boa
 Headroom Total Bithead
 Nuforce Icon Mobile
 Sansa Fuse with 16 gig microSD
 ATH-ESW9
 ATH-ESW10JPN

 I take some of this to work with me. That is a neat little bluetooth mouse from Kensington that is also a track ball.

 I forgot about my iMod and did not put it in the picture. I had in in the bedroom hooked to my ALO Auricap doc and SRS-005II.


----------



## bobpensik

Here is a picture of my simple setup

 Macbook
 Audioengine A5
 Apogee Duet
 iPod Classic (120GB)
 iPod Nano 4GB
 iPhone 2G
 Western Digital 500GB External Drive (Not in Pic)

 Still waiting on my Sennheiser HD600's to arrive, and then I will be good to go


----------



## basman




----------



## noremedy

Beautiful Bob, absolutely amazing set up, looks so clean.


----------



## Currawong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomslang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My NAS machine, runs Gentoo Linux. 8x500G + 8x1T drives + 1x80G drives, 9.6T of usable space after formatting into two discrete RAID5 arrays.




_

 

You download way too much **** and *****. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have to credit you with actually wiring it all up properly so it doesn't end up looking like a disgusting mess of cable inside. It always surprises me elsewhere how people will buy the most slick looking cases and components then make a mess of the wiring.


----------



## bjorkiii

My tidy offering


----------



## krmathis

As of 20 minutes ago...


----------



## Mr Pink57

Overclock.net - Overclocking.net - Photo Gallery - Mr Pink57 Gallery

 Some things have been changed. But overall you get the gist of it.

 1. Enermax 500w to Silverstone DA750
 2. Saitek Keyboard II to Logitech G15
 3. Razor Deathadder to Logitech MX518

 to name a few.

 pink


----------



## Slickman

I really need to upgrade my system badly.


----------



## spazmochad

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomslang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My NAS machine, runs Gentoo Linux. 8x500G + 8x1T drives + 1x80G drives, 9.6T of usable space after formatting into two discrete RAID5 arrays.




_

 

Be really nice to know what components your using, especially the case and raid controllers - I have a full 7.5tb server with 15 drives and I'm looking into building another


----------



## runnin17

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bobpensik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here is a picture of my simple setup

 Macbook
 Audioengine A5
 Apogee Duet
 iPod Classic (120GB)
 iPod Nano 4GB
 iPhone 2G
 Western Digital 500GB External Drive (Not in Pic)

 Still waiting on my Sennheiser HD600's to arrive, and then I will be good to go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 

How do you like the AudioEngine's? I was in the market for those a few weeks ago, but I went budget for my office.


----------



## bobpensik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *runnin17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How do you like the AudioEngine's? I was in the market for those a few weeks ago, but I went budget for my office._

 

I am loving them. I thought I would really miss my sub but these have an incredible amount of bass for their small size. I would not hesitate to recommend them to anyone.

 I bought the Apogee Duet and A5's at the same time, so the sound difference is incredible (comparing to a set of Monsoon 2.1 computer speakers connected to Macbook Audio Out) I am VERY satisfied with both


----------



## jzhang1013

DAC coming... Mac Pro coming when the line gets updated.... new headphones coming when new ATH line comes stateside....


----------



## Shahrose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jzhang1013* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_




 DAC coming... Mac Pro coming when the line gets updated.... new headphones coming when new ATH line comes stateside...._

 

where does one get a desk like that?


----------



## jzhang1013

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Shahrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_where does one get a desk like that?_

 

Not sure, I got it Fry's here in the states. I forget the company name... it was generic on the box...


----------



## padi89




----------



## dBs

Eh, may as well...








































 Audio stuff not represented in the images XD


----------



## godbreath

no images of front or desk

 too lazy :]


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *padi89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f258/padi89/ballbag.jpg_

 

/me really like! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 May I ask where you got that desktop background?


----------



## padi89

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_/me really like! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 May I ask where you got that desktop background?_

 

no idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, i think from some photography site


----------



## -=Germania=-

Speakers: DIY Aluminum Full Range in Bamboo Enclosure

 Speaker Amp/Pre-Amp: Yamaha CA-600

 DAC: Zhaolu 2.5 with Discrete output (no op-amps or buffers)

 *Check out my profile for more details*



 My Computer uses: 

 - Antec P180 case - in Aluminum finish
 - Nvidia 7800GS with Zalman heatsink ( used pretty much exclusively for video since I don't really game)
 - Auzen Cinema Sound card (used just for optical output)
 - 1 TeraByte of Storage (750GB of which is currently used, 200Gb as Music)
 - 21" HP f2105 Monitor (it is 4 years old now - was TOTL then...not as much now)
 - 750W Mad Dog Power supply
 - 3GB RAM
 - Intel C2D E4700 Processor with large Ruby Orb Heatsink

 My computer is built as a silent multimedia setup and I very much like it. It is ridiculous considering how small my bedroom is (8ft x 18ft).


----------



## runnin17

Couldn't fit it all in one picture


----------



## -=Germania=-

Did you mod the Xiang yet?


----------



## s1rrah

wow.

 Just found this thread.

 I was a computer geek/overclocker long before I got into head-fi ...

 So it stands to reason that my main transport is a computer hard drive feeding a MHDT Havana DAC which in turn feeds a Stello HP100 head amp.






 Anyway ... here's some shots of my uber sick Q6700 which has been running at 3.8ghz (it's 2.66ghz stock) for the past seven months.

 I feed my DAC/AMP setup via 75 ohm coaxial from an Auzentech Prelude soundcard and have nothing but great things to say of said arrangement thus far:

 ...

 Here's an external shot of my main rig (case and what not):






 ...

 Here's a more distant shot of my comp rig in context with my amp and DAC:






 ...

 Here's a shot of my heatsink which keeps my pretty massively overclocked Q6700 very cool:






 ...

 And because I spent a lot of time milking 5 degress celsius more out of the above cooler ... here's a pic of the high pressure "bolt through" mod I did on my CPU Cooler (the pick is from a tutorial I did on a popular overclocking site, pardon the out of context verbage):






 ...


----------



## runnin17

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *-=Germania=-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Did you mod the Xiang yet?_

 

Not yet. I haven't had time. I have a really big test coming up at the beginning of February, so I will have to wait till at least then to start reading up on the modding thread and getting the parts.


----------



## StateRadioFan

*Repost from the other "PICS" thread...*

 HOME SYSTEM

 McIntosh MC-7100
 Omaura TF8 PC Case 
 Benchmark DAC-1 (dac & preamp functions)
 B&W CM-1
 Aperion Audio 10" Sub
 AKG - 701
 Audioquest & Cardas Cables
















 DESKTOP

 Lian-Li Case
 Asus Maximus Formula II
 Intel Q9550 CPU 
 PNY 9800 GX2 Video
 OCZ Platinum PC6400 - 4GB
 Seasonic 700 Watt PS
 Thermalright / Noctua Cooling


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *StateRadioFan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*Repost from the other "PICS" thread...*














_

 

Love those Noctua fans ...

 Yumm.


----------



## yensteel




----------



## yensteel

Ops. Doublepost.


----------



## John Willett

About 2-years ago, photographed during a recording session in The Menuhin Hall.

 Fostex FR-2 now upgraded to Nagra VI and headphones just about to have the HD 800 added to the list.


----------



## GMF2010

Here's a picture I just took of my PC audio rig. PPA v2 + STEPS and Denon AH-D2000 being fed by an Audiotrak Prodigy HD2 sound card with rolled op-amps.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GMF2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's a picture I just took of my PC audio rig. PPA v2 + STEPS and Denon AH-D2000 being fed by an Audiotrak Prodigy HD2 sound card with rolled op-amps.

http://img177.imageshack.us/img177/4825/hpampto9.jpg_

 

Don't see any computer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Which is what this thread is about...


----------



## Maxvla

Runnin17 I have that same desk. I'm not sure how you manage to use it where you are facing the corner.. seems... uncomfortable at best.

 Headphones are upgraded since this pic was taken and it will change a bit when I get my MKVI and DACmagic situated (will take place of H/K receiver and my H/K speakers will be replaced by some active monitors.


----------



## brotherlen

It's actually getting posted for sale. I'm going via laptop until school ends.


----------



## runnin17

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Maxvla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Runnin17 I have that same desk. I'm not sure how you manage to use it where you are facing the corner.. seems... uncomfortable at best.

 Headphones are upgraded since this pic was taken and it will change a bit when I get my MKVI and DACmagic situated (will take place of H/K receiver and my H/K speakers will be replaced by some active monitors.




_

 

Yeah, I tried facing the walls, but I like to stretch my legs out at my desk and they kept running into the walls. This way I get a little extra leg room. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Just got my Sextett's in and here are the pics.





















 And some shots of my computer rig. I will put more up of the insides later.


----------



## malldian




----------



## 11amaberry

Wow, no new pics in awhile... here's my beloved tv dinner tray setup!
http://img64.imageshack.us/img64/1041/img3186oa.jpg





 Next up, some sr80i's!


----------



## The_X

I'm graduating this weekend, so here's a quick shot of my dorm!  I'm excited to grow up and be a real person now.
   

   
  Components are listed in my sig, plus there's my beloved Tivoli Model One in the corner!


----------



## gorb

This hasn't really changed at all.  I ordered another pair of speakers recently too, just to try em out.  Dunno where I'm gonna put em >_>
  http://img340.imageshack.us/img340/2408/computeri.png


----------



## 11amaberry

Nice subs gorb.


----------



## gorb

thanks


----------



## ayz

where can i get your background? that's neat


----------



## ninjowned

Building process...
   

   
   
  Most current picture, but not up to date!

   
  Now has 2x5850 
   
  Here are stats/full setup.
   

  Volume control aka fan speed adjustment.


----------



## gorb

@ayz: http://img190.imageshack.us/img190/4426/patternoblue1920.png


----------



## midnite8

Dang smartins, you growing a spider web farm or something?


----------



## fenixdown110

Anyone here planning to upgrade to a 6 core? I would do it right now, but I'm waiting for SATA and USB 3.0.


----------



## Bloodoath

Your avatar is Hilarious!


----------



## stang

Might as well post some more pics I took last night for my facebook.
   
  Nothing too special:
  i7 920 D0 @ 4ghz
  Corsair H50
  eVGA X58 Classified E760
  3x2GB G.Skill Trident 2000mhz
  ATI 5850 1000mhz core/1100mhz Memory
  X-Fi Elite Pro
  Intel X25-M G2 80gb
  Seagate 500gb 7200.12
  CoolerMaster Stacker 830
  Logitech G15
  Razer Deathadder 3500DPI
  Razer Sphex/Goliathus speed/eXactmat
  BenQ G2400W
  ESI nEar 05 eXperience (speakers)


----------



## stingx




----------



## lxxl

Quote: 





fenixdown110 said:


> Anyone here planning to upgrade to a 6 core? I would do it right now, but I'm waiting for SATA and USB 3.0.


 

 There are a few motherboards already have SATA6gb and USB3.0, Asus and Gigabyte for example.
   
  Already posted this on another thread but I guess it'll work here too.


----------



## masterchoi




----------



## KingStyles

I figure I should post this here too.


----------



## Townyj




----------



## .Sup

Fantastic photos masterchoi. What camera do you use?


----------



## bridge8989

Quote: 





the_x said:


> I'm graduating this weekend, so here's a quick shot of my dorm!  I'm excited to grow up and be a real person now.
> 
> 
> 
> Components are listed in my sig, plus there's my beloved Tivoli Model One in the corner!


 
  crap ive seen that page in my life before. heat transfer? fluids? thermo? one of those crappy classes lol


----------



## masterchoi

Thank you to .Sup
   
  I used D700,50mm


----------



## fenixdown110

AMD Phenom II X6 1055T Thuban 2.8GHz OC @ 3.5GHz
  USB 3.0, SATA 3.0
  9800GTX+
  8 GB ram
  MS Sidewinder X6
  Logitech MX518
  APC BX1300 UPS voltage regulator
  M-Audio AV40 not pictured
  Audio rig in sig


----------



## The_X

Quote: 





bridge8989 said:


> crap ive seen that page in my life before. heat transfer? fluids? thermo? one of those crappy classes lol


 

 Heat Transfer by Incropera.  Great book, I was sad to sell it after graduation but I am not staying in the engineering field 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Are you an ME?  I'm actually BME but took ME as a concentration, so I had to take two semesters of Thermo and Heat Transfer.


----------



## mahesh

My New Setup


----------



## atbglenn

My Home Office
   

   
   
2009 24" iMac 3.06 Ghz Core 2 Duo, 4 gb Ram, 1 tb HD, Nvidia GeForce GT 130 w/ Snow Leopard/ 64 bit  Windows 7 Home Premium via VMware Fusion 3.1 
2007 Mac Mini 1.83 Ghz Core 2 Duo 2 gb Ram, 80 gb HD (in bedroom)
2006 Black MacBook 2 Ghz Core Duo, 1 gb Ram, 100 gb HD

Dell XPS 730 w/ Windows 7 Home Premium (64 bit)
Intel Q9450 Quad Core
4 gb Ram (DDR 3)
3 640 gb Western Digital Caviar (Black) 
ATI Radeon ATI HD 3870 w/512 MB
24" Dell 2405FPW UltraSharp Monitor
Logitech Illuminated Keyboard
Logitech LX-7 Wireless Mouse
Monitor Audio 700 Gold MKII Loudspeakers
Definitive Technology Pro Sub 80  Subwoofer
  Parasound Zamp V3 Poweramp

Dell Inspiron 531 w/ AMD Athlon 64 5600+ w/ XP Pro
Geovision GV-800 8 Channel Video Capture DVR Card
2 640 gb Western Digital Caviar Black HD's
Used for home security system (DVR with 6 Night Vision Cameras)
   
  Protection: Brickwall Filter feeding APC Backups Pro 1400 
   
  Internet Provider: Verizon Fios (20 megabits up and down)


----------



## Mayzei

Masterchoi you successfully made me incredibly jealous.  Are those HD800's plugged into the Woo?
   
  Tom.


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





mayzei said:


> Masterchoi you successfully made me incredibly jealous.  Are those HD800's plugged into the Woo?
> 
> Tom.


 
  Well his sig says yes, that those are indeed HD800


----------



## Zink

Book mousepads are the best. Being able to store stuff in your stands would be useful and they look very good.


----------



## noinimod

Finally done with my rig.. for now


----------



## flaming_june

Hey ninj I got the same case.  I just switched the mobo orientation though
   

   
  I'll be posting the finished product on ocn later.
   
  Quote: 





ninjowned said:


> Building process...
> 
> 
> Most current picture, but not up to date!
> ...


----------



## seekadds

ok i made a few changes. i got my other monitor back from RMA, and upgraded AV40's to bx5a deluxe. i ran out of space on my puny desk...
   

   
  one pic of the innards of my pc. and i know, i know, ignore the ugly cable management.


----------



## Scrivs




----------



## .Sup

How come you got the old RP10 sub scrivs?


----------



## Scrivs

Quote: 





.sup said:


> How come you got the old RP10 sub scrivs?


 

 It was still for sale in my local audio shop when I was looking for it. They had only 12 left and because the 2nd generation of that sub was coming up they were having a discount on them. Got it for only 200 euros I believe, while the second generation was 400-450


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





scrivs said:


> It was still for sale in my local audio shop when I was looking for it. They had only 12 left and because the 2nd generation of that sub was coming up they were having a discount on them. Got it for only 200 euros I believe, while the second generation was 400-450


 
  Heh that's cheap, good deal. I got my G2 for 350€ while they go for 400€ here.


----------



## fenixdown110

I got a new addition, so I thought I'd share.


----------



## jonhapimp

Small thread jack
  how do ya'll guys set up your dual monitors i have a laptop with HDMI and DVI would i be able to hook up two screens


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote: 





jonhapimp said:


> Small thread jack
> how do ya'll guys set up your dual monitors i have a laptop with HDMI and DVI would i be able to hook up two screens


 

 You should be able to considering you have both outputs which is rare on a laptop. If not, you can get a converter box to simulate another video out.


----------



## jonhapimp

Quote: 





fenixdown110 said:


> You should be able to considering you have both outputs which is rare on a laptop. If not, you can get a converter box to simulate another video out.


 

 great! so far this laptop hasn't let me down


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote: 





jonhapimp said:


> great! so far this laptop hasn't let me down


 

 What kind of laptop is it? And specs?


----------



## macrog

Macrog


----------



## gbacic

wow that's a lot of audio-gd stuff.
  I was thinking of getting one of their speaker amps but I'm loving my dad's vintage stuff so I guess that'll save me a big chunk of money.
   
   
  and sorry, I lol'd at the cable lifters


----------



## Mr Do




----------



## flaming_june

Another reason why the ipad may be a great win.


----------



## mshan

Is that iPad screen sharing (not even sure if this is an option) iTunes from the Mac Mini or a remote desktop app?


----------



## Mr Do

Yes - I control the mac mini via the iPad via iTeleport app. So it's a remote desktop


----------



## jonhapimp

Quote: 





fenixdown110 said:


> What kind of laptop is it? And specs?


 
  sager np8662
P9700 2.8 Ghz
GTX 260m 1GB 
  4GB DDR3
500GB 5400RPM
15.4" 1920x1200


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote: 





jonhapimp said:


> sager np8662
> P9700 2.8 Ghz
> GTX 260m 1GB
> 4GB DDR3
> ...


 

 Oh yeah. You can have dual monitors no problem. Anything above the Nvidia GT240 can dual output.


----------



## mattcalf

Macrog, beautiful setup. But for the love of god make foobar a bit prettier!
linky


----------



## ninjapixie

My first post in years, just to show my set up.


----------



## Yulri

so this is basically a shot of my desk... a sceptre 21" and a lg 17"  basically take up all my desk space alongside the nad 7240pe. My computer isnt actually anything too special. Its just a athlon 64 x2 6000+ in an antec case with an 8800 gts 512 and an old audigy soundcard. Nothing too fancy but it gets the job done.


----------



## whopper

Awesome macrog


----------



## t3haxle

Quote: 





ninjapixie said:


> <snip>
> 
> My first post in years, just to show my set up.


 
  Just a tiny bit of a radiohead fan? =P


----------



## silverstonettl

I finally got some speakers/stands, and decided to take a few pictures of my set-up to share here. I love it.


----------



## Zilver

This is my little corner where I've spent thousands upon thousands of hours.
   

   
   

   
   
  And the rig...
   

   
  Specs are as following:
   
  Cooler Master HAF939 case
  Corsair 950w PSU
  Asus P6X58D-E
  Intel i7 930 overclocked to 4 GHz @ 20x200
  Ati HD5850
  Patriot 6GB DDR3 1600 Mhz in tri channel
  Cpu cooler used is a Zalman extreme cooling or something, it's working wonders


----------



## kboe

Quote: 





silverstonettl said:


> I finally got some speakers/stands, and decided to take a few pictures of my set-up to share here. I love it.


 

 Nice and clean... Love it!


----------



## LarsP




----------



## 11amaberry

LarsP, what do you think of those speakers? I want to get some of those, but are they any good? I forget what they're called


----------



## LarsP

It's the Harman Kardon Soundsticks II. They are decorative and sound pretty good for a couple of PC speakers. I do not care too much for the sub woofer, but that might have something to do with the fact that it's positioned under the desk.
  I listen to my HD650 99% of the time, but I do like to have some music going while I'm cleaning the room. For that purpose, the Soundsticks are more than adequate.


----------



## 11amaberry

Yes, I read reviews saying the sub is a wee bit lacking in bass.... I wonder if it could be replaced with a similar sub, but that has more bass? What kind of connection does the sub have?


----------



## heavy_-j

probably not....the speakers are plugged into the sub unit, and thats what plugs into the wall and computer.....and the connectors are pretty wierd (like old keyboard and mouse plugs).  So pretty sure its a proprietary system all around......

  
  Quote: 





11amaberry said:


> Yes, I read reviews saying the sub is a wee bit lacking in bass.... I wonder if it could be replaced with a similar sub, but that has more bass? What kind of connection does the sub have?


----------



## magnetik

sorry bout the wires.. it has since been cleaned up..


----------



## yellojello

What kind of chair do you have? Seems like you can sit there for dayss!
  
  Quote: 





magnetik said:


> sorry bout the wires.. it has since been cleaned up..


----------



## Lazerboy2000

I've currently got the HK Soundsticks II as well. They're pretty good for a inexpensive 2.1 system and I find  the bass to be plenty. It's a bit boomy since I have the sub on the floor in the corner of the room, but I only keep the knob about 1/2 otherwise it's too much.  Hoping to get upgrades for xmas.
   
*magnetik, *what KRK speakers are those? RP 5 or 6?


----------



## magnetik

Quote: 





lazerboy2000 said:


> *magnetik, *what KRK speakers are those? RP 5 or 6?


 

 Actually they are RP8's.


----------



## loserica

Pictures of my computer,


----------



## loserica

And my headphone-rig:
   
  Stax "Signature" SRS-4040II and MHDT Havana


----------



## N0sferatu

here's my computer rigs I have two HTPC (one living room and one bedroom).  I have a wired network to stream stuff to the bedroom.  Software is all via XBMC.  Content is all only HD content nothing else.    I'm around 8 TB of storage.  
   
  Enjoy!  
   
  PC #1 - Living Room Core i5 with a Radeon HD 5000 series graphics card so I can bitstream all the loseless audio formats.  
   

   

   

   
*Bedroom Build*
*Intel Core i3*
   
  I just put this together about 2 weeks ago.  Compact case.  I did unravel the fan cord going over the CPU fan so it's not sticking over the fan like the photo shows.  
   

   

   
   
*Oh and my study room PC is a nothing special case but I do have triple monitors on the rig.  Love the desktop space...*


----------



## VoIcEs818

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/56644994@N06/5289911996/" title="IMG_3399 by black85530, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5284/5289911996_c4b70629a2_z.jpg" width="640" height="427" alt="IMG_3399" /></a>
   
  My cats are obviously there to organize things


----------



## VoIcEs818

I is knoob


----------



## VoIcEs818




----------



## [L]es

meridian 551, tricked out custom speakers.. bass trap in the corner, a whole lot of dust.


----------



## thp777

my i7 beast


----------



## mahesh

My setup


----------



## Max598

My humble little rig...

  Close up of the headphones...(klipsch Image s4 hiding in the tin under the grados)

  And some extra eyecandy just for fun


----------



## i2aNe

This is pretty sick. Aren't the screens up top difficult to view though?
  
  Quote: 





yellojello said:


> What kind of chair do you have? Seems like you can sit there for dayss!


----------



## Ciaran Van Don

Here's my ridiculously modest setup, I wish I had the money for a much better rig but it is what is is lol meagre!


----------



## morris minor

Bit of a thread resurrection, but didn't see a more recent one..
   
  My computer setup is actually my main stereo system as the living room system has gone more AV and gaming.
   
  So what you see here is:
   
  Sennheiser HD650 and Denon AH-D7000 'phones.
  Graham Slee Solo Ultra Linear Diamond Edition head amp
  Graham Slee Reflex M phono amp
  Technics SL-QL1 with Vantage Audio upgrades (copper platter, bearing, damping, feet, connectors, external PS), SRM Tech Silent Stage 4 base
  Squeezebox Touch (EDO and TT3) with Paul Hynes power supply, Audio-gd Digital Interface, Metrum Octave NOS DAC
  M-Audio Transit USB ADC
  Pro-ject Pre Box SE
  Harbeth !Xpression DPM1 Pro active speakers
  Mac Mini (behind monitor)


----------



## Anda

Quote: 





morris minor said:


> My computer setup is actually my main stereo system as the living room system has gone more AV and gaming.


 
   
  It's lovely!


----------



## morris minor

Thanks Anda! I have to say that vinyl/headphone playback has never sounded better since I invested in Graham Slee's top end kit. There's a holographic, visceral sensation to the presentation which belies the unassuming, understated appearance of the kit. You can see (well, hear) where the money's gone.
   
  The Harbeth monitors were my best ever buy (to date) from eBay. So all in all I'm very happy with this setup!


----------



## humphy01

Very nice setup, I wish I can affort that one day.


----------



## Hente

Revival bump lel.
Would framed posters make the room look cluttered or tacky? Anymore suggestions? Anything at all really. :V 
I know I need a new desk, and i'm not sure if the brown bookshelf fits with the black everything else. Not using that computer anymore.


----------



## Chawanwit

wow many nice rig around here.


----------



## Gazoozles

I wish my setup looked as clean as some of these...


----------



## Sotone

Computer rig Page 1    From Left- Rek-O-Kut CVS14 TT for 78s and very old mono LPs; Linn Sondek LP12/Cirkus/Lingo/Trampolin/Ittok/Lyra Delos; Audio Research SP11 preamp; Nakamichi Dragon; Panasonic SV-3800 DAT; On Desk- ALO PanAM and Audeze LCD3; tc electronic passive volume control attached between RME AIO card and custom  monitors.


----------



## Sotone

Computer 2ig Page 2  From Left
  Revox A77 1/4 track 3.75/7.5 ips; Revox A77 1/2 track 7.5 / 15 ips.  1 to 10 DVD/CD duplicator; Microboards PF Pro disc printer.  Not seen -  Sony Beta FI recorder for restoration early digital tapes.


----------



## s1rrah

...
   
2700K @ 5ghz all day every day .... and it's dead quiet ... great music listening machine and *destroys* just about any graphic application/game I can throw at it in 1440p screen resolution ... 
   
  ...
   
   

   
  ...
   
   

   
  ...
   
   

   
  ...
   
   

   
  ...
   
   

   
  ...
   
  Cheers!
   
  ...


----------



## cssarrow

^
  Very nice Sirrah
   
  I get 5Ghz with 1.4V 24/7, however i have a triple radiator with gentle typhoons, so my temps are only 56C MAX.
   
  Liking the Mushkin ram though 
   
*Tim*


----------



## robeeert1

Joel, I like your PC machine, my Dell 27" and 3770K utillize to maximum any graphic application too (Gigabyte Radeon 7970). FarCry 3 is simply melting the computer with the resolution 2550 x 1440 ultra details....


----------



## smellyfungus

that dell 27" looks awesome. I have a 2209wa, recently got a 670gtx so now I'm having the urge to upgrade my monitor. how big is that monitor to the left? seems similar to what mine is. would be a huge upgrade.


----------



## robeeert1

Quote: 





smellyfungus said:


> that dell 27" looks awesome. I have a 2209wa, recently got a 670gtx so now I'm having the urge to upgrade my monitor. how big is that monitor to the left? seems similar to what mine is. would be a huge upgrade.


 

 Dell on left side is 17". You better ask someone if GTX670 can handle well in high resolution like 1440p before the new purchase. Dell 27" works great, but requires very good graphic card to play games with full resolution and details. Mine is Gigabyte Radeon 7970 and this is absolutely min.


----------



## blessedangel

Woot Woot My little room....
   

   
   
  Love to draw and well this is my 2nd setup.


----------



## headhog




----------



## cssarrow

Quote: 





headhog said:


>


 
  Oh MY GOD.
   
  You entire room setup is the best i've ever seen. You can see so much of the city, what an astounding view.
   
  I wonder how you've managed to carry up that acoustic piano all the way up to that floor.
   
  PS. You need a haircut. It's larger than your computer screen.
   
*Tim*


----------



## headhog

^ Ya need to take a trip to shampoodle


----------



## eonsend

Here's my humble rig.

   

   

   
   
  Specs are: AMD Phenom II x4 955 @ 3.2 GHz
  8 GB DDR3 1600 RAM
  120 GB Kingston SSD
  500 GB WD Black hard drive
  Sapphire Radeon HD 7850 graphics card
  700W OCZ PSU
  Thermaltake Armor A30 MicroATX Desktop case
  Acer 21.5" 1080P Monitor
  WD 2TB external HD for backups
  Seagate 640GB External Harddrive for keeping my desktop and laptop synced
   
  Audio consists of: 
   
  Fiio E10 -> line out -> NAD 7125 receiver -> Infinity RS-2 Bookshelves & Pioneer 6" sub | HD 650 & dt770 250 ohm
   
  portable setup includes Zune -> Vsonic GR06 or laptop -> Fiio e17 -> HD 650 or dt770's
   
  Apologies for the terrrible pics, bad lighting and cell phone camera.


----------



## BucketInABucket

My setup with terrible lighting 
  
 Laptop specs:
  
CPU
                Intel Core i7 3630QM @ 2.40GHz 
                Ivy Bridge 22nm Technology
  
 RAM
                8.00GB Dual-Channel DDR3 @ 798MHz
  
 Motherboard
                Alienware M17xR4
  
 Graphics
                Intel HD Graphics 4000
                2048MB NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660M
  
 Hard Drive
                699GB WDC WD7500BPKT- (RAID)
  
 and the most important:
  
 Audio
                Foobar2k > CA DacMagic Plus > HD 25 Aluminium
  
 The life of a student is a merry one indeed.


----------



## ilikedonkeys39

athlon x4 750k overclocked to 3.8ghz
 msi r9 280x
 msi a78m-e35
 4gb 1600mhz ram
 1tb WD HDD
 corsair 600 watt


----------



## Coldfate

ilikedonkeys39 said:


> athlon x4 750k overclocked to 3.8ghz
> msi r9 280x
> msi a78m-e35
> 4gb 1600mhz ram
> ...


----------



## Iostream

I guess it is time to update my pic, there have been a lot of changes since my old one:

  
 Current setup is:
  
 Sources: Bluesound Node/WD NAS, JRiver/Cubase/Maschine Studio PC, Linux PC, Oppo DV-970HD, Audioquest Dragonfly 1.2
 Preamp/Headphone Amps: Oppo HA-1, Schiit Vali
 Amp: Rotel RB-1080
 Headphones: AKG K701, Q701
 Speakers: B&W Nautlus 805/REL R-328


----------



## Houbi

This thread just made me realize that i have *NO *pics of my audio pc's.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 At least i have this PDF, but should really add some pics: http://www.highend-audiopc.com/PDF/hardware-setup.pdf
  
 Enjoy,
 Phil


----------



## SodaBoy

houbi said:


> This thread just made me realize that i have *NO *pics of my audio pc's....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Amazing setup, learned quite a bit. The PPA USB cards interest me already, never heard about it until now.


----------



## paulkemp

BAMP!


----------



## BucketInABucket

Temporary setup until I move back to the UK.


----------



## Csokis




----------



## Digitalis

Here is mine - my speakers are presently sitting on bar stools as I'm working on making my owns stands for them. All the bought speakers stands are either horrible or hideously expensive. The ones i'm working on should match my solid Jarrah desk.


----------



## Amish




----------



## MooTaters

Amish said:


> image


Are those some old tire pad sony XB's I see?


----------



## Amish

MooTaters said:


> Are those some old tire pad sony XB's I see?



Indeed. XB700


----------

